# NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich



## GoFlyFishing (11. März 2014)

Hallo, 

ich denke als Negativbeispiel einer "Gewässerbewirtschaftung" dürfte diese Info hier schon im richtigen Forumsbereich untergebracht sein; wenn nicht, können die Moderatoren sie auch in einen anderen verschieben.

Der Nabu hat letztes Jahr im "Vogelparadies Schweinsberger Moor" (Hessen) einen ganzen Teich absichtlich abgelassen und in Kauf genommen, dass alle Fische dort elendiglich verenden, nur um die Hechte zu dezimieren, die angeblich dem Nachwuchs der dort brütenden Teichhühner, Blesshühner und Wasserrallen nachstellen:
http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Ostkreis/Fische-muessen-fuer-Naturschutz-sterben

Offenbar war man sich nach den Kormoran-Diskussionen zu Schade, an dem Nabu-Teich den Bestand der Hechte z.B. von Anglern regulieren zu lassen (was ja auch eine Möglichkeit gewesen wäre)... Nein, dann lieber gleich alle Fischarten verrecken lassen.. 

Interessant auch, dass der Nabu hier mit zweierlei Maß misst: den Kormoranbestand, wenn er z.b. die Äsche gefährdet, darf man nicht regulieren, weil es ja schlicht "Natur" ist wenn eins das andere frisst. Fressen nun aber Fische Wasservogel-Nachwuchs dann wird einfach ein ganzer Teich mit komplettem (auch Friedfisch-)Fischbestand vernichtet (und zwar ohne sauberes Abschlagen, und ohne dass die Fische dem Verzehr zukämen) - und das im Naturschutzgebiet. Auch eine E-Befischung und ein Umsetzen der Hechte wurde offenbar nicht in Erwägung gezogen. 

Ein Angler-Kollege hat anscheinend Anzeige deswegen gegen den Nabu erstattet und erreicht, dass der Nabu deshalb 500 Euro an ein Tierheim zahlen muss http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...naturschutz-sterben-t268215-s15.html#p2723292 ; sollte so ein Fall nochmal vorkommen, fällt die Strafe höher aus, so der Urteilsspruch...

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Sicher sind die Hechte eh bald wieder da, wo viele Wasservögel sind, wird von denen auch viel Fischlaich eingebracht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Find ich gut - nur schade, dass es nur eine Verfahrenseinstellung gegen Auflage und nicht eine richtige Verurteilung war...


----------



## Seele (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Wow, 500€ doch so viel...


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Das ist ein Gefälligkeitsurteil, zunächst mal die Einstellung und dann noch die lächerliche Strafe, welche vom Nabu bei enormen Spendeneinkommen, aus der Portokasse gezahlt wird.
Der Hohn ist noch, dass diese Organisation von Gerichten regelmäßig mit Strafzahlungen aus Verurteilungen zu Geldstrafen bedacht wird!
Cash flow!
Dies ist ja nicht ein Einzelfall von Tierquälerei, sondern immerhin sind alle Fische in dem Gewässer zu Tode gequält worden.

Jürgen


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Aber immerhin jmd, der sich getraut hat, gegen den "großen" etwas zu unternehmen! Bräuchte man  zahlenmäßig mehr "solcher Kaliber" von Anglern! Respekt auf jeden Fall an den Kläger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die ist ja nicht ein Einzelfall von Tierquälerei, sondern immerhin sind alle Fische in dem Gewässer zu Tode gequält worden.
> 
> Jürgen



Und?

Sind ja keine schlechten Angler, sondern gute NABUler - hättest Du als Angler nen Hecht zurückgesetzt, wären sicher mehr als 500 Euro rausgekommen ;-))

Jeder hat halt die Lobby, die er verdient, wählt und bezahlt..............


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



> Jeder hat halt die Lobby, die er verdient, wählt und bezahlt..............


Ich nicht!


Einzig positives an dieser Strafzahlung, dass sich ein Angler aufgemacht hat den NABU anzuzeigen!
Danke dafür "Hardy"!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



taxidermist schrieb:


> einzig positives an dieser strafzahlung, dass sich ein angler aufgemacht hat den nabu anzuzeigen!
> Danke dafür "hardy"!
> 
> Jürgen


#6#6#6


----------



## kappldav123 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich nicht!
> 
> 
> Einzig positives an dieser Strafzahlung, dass sich ein Angler aufgemacht hat den NABU anzuzeigen!
> ...



Wenn die wissen, wer dieser Angler ist, wäre es ihnen zuzutrauen, dass die bei seiner nächsten Angeltour mit hochauflösenden Kameras im Gebüsch sitzen und jeden noch so kleinen Verstoß gegen das Fischerei-/Tierschutzgesetz zur Anzeige bringen.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ich finds ne helbwegs saubere Sache.
Klar, die Strafe hätte wegen mir aus auch lauten können: 
500€ pro verendeten Fisch. 
Fakt ist aber, dass mal jemand genügend Eier in der Hose hatte, 
den NABU mal zu zeigen, dass der kleine Angler von nebenan doch was bewegen kann. 
Und gerade jetzt in Zeiten von ADAC-Skandal und Co. kann man sich mal überlegen, sowas größer aufzuziehen. 

In diesem Sinne, allzeit Petri-Heil,

Ronny


----------



## Perca3.0 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



HaiZahn82 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass mal jemand genügend Eier in der Hose hatte...


Genau das und genau in dem Wortlaut hab ich das auch gedacht. 

Danke Hardy!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Mach sowas mal als "Normalbürger". Oder setz Fische lebendig zurück. Da kommen aber ganz andere Summen auf einen zu.

Aber die Spendensammeltruppe ist ja sowieso von der Politik gedeckt (Verbandsklagerecht...). Erstaunlich, das die nicht sofort freigesprochen wurden.

Bevor hier einer der sog. "Naturschutzverbände" zu einer gravierenden Strafe verdonnert wird, geht Kim Jong-un wegen Korruption ins Gefängnis.

Trotzdem aber auch von mir ein Danke an den Angler, der die Anzeige aufgegeben hat. Leider haben wir ja keine Interessenvertretung und müssen sowas selber in die Hand nehmen. Das wäre im Prinzip mal die Chance für unsere "Verbände" gewesen, dort drauf zu hauen (genug Juristen um die eigenen Leute einzuschüchtern laufen da ja rum) und das Ding öffentlichkeitswirksam zu vermarkten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Nochmal:
Keine "Strafe"!!
Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen Geldauflage!

Ansonsten:
Gut und lobenswert, dass sich hier ein Angler gewehrt hat!!!


----------



## labralehn (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Eigentlich sollte man hingehen, die Verfehlungen der sog. "Naturschützervereine/verbände" im Einzelnen notieren und wenn man eine schöne Sammlung zusammen hat, an die Presse damit gehen.

Am besten noch das Ganze dann als Film dokumentiert abdrehen.

Youtube wäre schonmal eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



labralehn schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man hingehen, die Verfehlungen der sog. "Naturschützervereine/verbände" im Einzelnen notieren und wenn man eine schöne Sammlung zusammen hat, an die Presse damit gehen.



Die Idee haben wir in der Art schon auf einer anderen Baustelle. Zumindest ist der Plan, daß auf einer eigens kreierten Seite zu veröffentlichen. Da kommt auch so einiges zusammen, wer Interesse hat, kann sich mal unter dem Stichwort "Mäuse für Milane" beispielsweise die Methoden des NABU hergooglen, daß firmiert eigentlich schon unter Schutzgelderpressung. Auch ertrunkene Heckrinder in den Elbtalauen beim letzten großen Hochwasser gehören zu den äußerst fragwürdigen Vorkommnissen im Wirkungsbereich des NABU. Wer da mehr Informationen zu hat, darf die mir gerne privat zukommen lassen.
Gruß

Wobei die Nummer hier nun wirklich nicht dazu taugt, dem NABU am Zeug zu flicken.


----------



## Oviwahn (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Und wieder eine sinnfreie Aktion des NABU.
Ja dieser Verein misst in der Tat mit zweierlei Maß und Fische allegemein zählen ganz offenbar nicht zu den Tieren die schützenswert sind.

Ist ja nicht so, dass es das erste Mal gewesen ist wo die einen ganzen Teich/See ab gelassen hätten.
Oder diese komische Aktion wo ein Floss gebaut wurde für Uferseeschwalben wo es a.) keine gab und b.) es mitten in Seerosengebiet gebaut wurde und auf Grund lag, nur das es mitten in denn See sollte und das kann nur bedeuten das es durch die Seerosen gezerrt werden musste.

Der NABU hat nix, aber auch garnix mit Naturschutz zu tun, das ist nur ein Mainstreamverein wie die PETA.
Sprich: alles was niedlich ist muss geschützt werden, alles andere .... -> man sieht es ja wieder.


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Interessant ist aber, dass es eine "fahrlässige Gewässerverunreinigung" gewesen sein soll!

Einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz konnte man dann wohl nicht nachweisen!


----------



## deleo (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Na hoffentlich hat ein Wels Pärchen in dem abgelassenen See überlebt, dann haben die jetzt freie Bahn sich zu vermehren:q:q


----------



## xxerra (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



deleo schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich hat ein Wels Pärchen in dem abgelassenen See überlebt, dann haben die jetzt freie Bahn sich zu vermehren:q:q



Ja, wenn wir als Angler jetzt in einer Mitternachtsaktion ein Paar einsetzen würden, dann wären wir genauso schlimm wie dieser Kleckerlesverein oder auch NABU genannt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



xxerra schrieb:


> Ja, wenn wir als Angler jetzt in einer Mitternachtsaktion ein Paar einsetzen würden, dann wären wir genauso schlimm wie dieser Kleckerlesverein oder auch NABU genannt.



richtig, so ist es. 
Vieleicht handelt es sich ja um eines der letzten Welsfreien Gewässer in Deutschland


----------



## joedreck (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Keine "Strafe"!!
> Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen Geldauflage!



Und das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Leider. Wäre schön gewesen mal eine Hauptverhandlung zu erleben in der ein solches Fehlverhalten ausgiebig dargestellt wird. SCHADE!


Auf der anderen Seite: Hier wird immer wieder angesprochen, dass es bei Privatleuten härtere Strafen gebe zb bei C&R. Hat hier irgendjemand beispiele zu rechtskräftigen Urteilen oder sind das nur Vermutungen?


----------



## Ulli3D (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zumindest sind die Fische, die durch Enten und Co eingeschleppt werden, in Zukunft sicher denn, so die Staatsanwaltschaft, im Wiederholungsfall darf der Beschuldigte nicht mehr mit Nachsicht rechnen. 

P.S.: Ich war auch einer der 7, die Strafanzeige erstattet haben. 

Wer mehr über die Glanzleistungen des NABU lesen will, der findet bei Fratzebuch eine Gruppe, die sich mit den NABU-Sünden beschäftigt.


----------



## joedreck (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Da der "Danke-Button" noch fehlt, spreche ich hier mal direkt meinen Dank aus :m


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Schöne Seite! #6#6#6


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

#6#6#6daumen hoch#6#6#6


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wer mehr über die Glanzleistungen des NABU lesen will, der findet bei Fratzebuch eine Gruppe, die sich mit den NABU-Sünden beschäftigt.



Ich frage mich, warum gibt es keine Seite über die "Glanzleistungen" mancher Angler, deren Vereine und Verbände. Ich bin selber aktives NABU-Mitglied und aktiver Angler. Glaubt mir, ich vertrage mich blendent mit den Vereinen und Anglern hier - umgekehrt ist es aber auch genau so, wir arbeiten praktisch "Hand in Hand" aber immer auf Augenhöhe. Gegenseitige Ehrlichkeit und Akzeptanz wirkt Wunder ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum gibt es keine Seite über die "Glanzleistungen" mancher Angler, deren Vereine und Verbände. Ich bin selber aktives NABU-Mitglied und aktiver Angler. Glaubt mir, ich vertrage mich blendent mit den Vereinen und Anglern hier - umgekehrt ist es aber auch genau so, wir arbeiten praktisch "Hand in Hand" aber immer auf Augenhöhe. Gegenseitige Ehrlichkeit und Akzeptanz wirkt Wunder ....



So schaut es aus.

Die Aufregung und die Anzeige(n) sind ganz einfach proletarisches kurzdenken vieler Angler. Auf der einen Seite will man beim Angeln nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz konfrontiert werden, auf der anderen schreit man danach, wenn ein Feindbild (hier sogar nur scheinbar) mit dem Lieblingsspielzeug der Angler "verwerflich" umgeht. 
Naja, was ich vom Intellekt eines Großteils der Angler halte, habe ich ja schon oft genug erwähnt. Und es wird immer wieder bestätigt.

Hier wurde ganz einfach ein Biotop den Umständen entsprechend angepasst. Nix verwerfliches und nix schlimmes. Leider bitter nötig in manchen Situationen. 
Wesentlich weniger schlimm, als die meisten Besatzmaßnahmen fast aller Vereine.

Dummerweise aber auch nicht nachhaltig, denn in wenigen Jahren hat sich der Bestand erholt und das Problem ist wieder da. Wesentlich besserwäre es gewesen, das Gewässer extensiv befischen zu lassen. Jedoch kann ich den NABU auch in gewisser Weise verstehen, wenn er sich nicht mit Leuten zusammentun will, die nicht über ihre Nasenspitze hinaus schauen können.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Ralle, 

du schreibst:

"Hier wurde ganz einfach ein Biotop den Umständen entsprechend angepasst. Nix verwerfliches und nix schlimmes. Leider bitter nötig in manchen Situationen."

Stimmt - im Prinzip. Nur stell dir mal den umgekehrten Fall vor: ich kenne zb einen Äschenfluss mit früher hervorragenden selbstreproduzierenden Äschenbestand, der durch den Kormoran fast vollständig vernichtet wurde. 

Was glaubst du wäre los, wenn Angler dieses Biotop zum Schutz der bedrohten Äsche "den Umständen entsprechend anpassten" indem sie die gesamte Kormoranpopulation dort inkl. aller anderer vorkommender Vogelarten vernichten würden? Und zwar auch noch so, dass sie einen sehr langsamen Tod erleiden müssten und danach in Massen sterbend bzw. tot in den Bäumen hingen?

(So und nicht anders haben nämlich in diesem Fall die Nabu-Leute gehandelt.)

Ich behaupte die Angler die das zu verantworten hätten, würden zu extremen Strafen verurteilt, und wahrscheinlich auch noch von einem Mob geteert und gefedert... Mindestens.

Grüße,
Simon

PS: Auf deine Polemiken "proletarisches kurzdenken vieler Angler", angeblich mangelnder Intellekt bei einem "Großteil der Angler", und dass diese Leute wären, "die nicht über ihre Nasenspitze" hinausschauen könnten gehe ich jetzt nicht ein. Die halte ich einfach für deplatziert hier. 

PPS: @Knispel: Schön wenn das bei euch so funktioniert, mit der Zusammenarbeit zwischen Angelvereinen und Naturschützern, so sollte das eigentlich auch sein!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

@ Go Fly Fishing

Sehr guter Post! #6#6

Deiner Meinung schließe ich mich an!

Den das Tierschutzgesetz gilt nicht nur für Vögel sondern auch für Fische!


----------



## Heidechopper (12. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Leider hört der Naturschutz bei NABU an der Wasseroberfläche auf, was genau mit diesem Thread auch wieder bestätigt wird.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Knispel (12. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Leider hört der Naturschutz bei NABU an der Wasseroberfläche auf, was genau mit diesem Thread auch wieder bestätigt wird.
> Gruß
> Rolf



Stimmt nicht, in der hiesigen NABU - Gruppe bin ich als ehemaliger Gewässerwart eines sehr großen Angelvereines hier für die Dinge unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche zuständig ....

Andersrum kann man aber auch fragen : Was machen Angler oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche ? Unterhalb schaffen sich ja 90 % ihr eigenes Aquarium, oberhalb ist der Naturschutz aber nicht mit dem aufhängen von ein paar Vorgelkästen und Ufer saubermachen getan.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat:Knispel
Andersrum kann man aber auch fragen : Was machen Angler oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche ? Unterhalb schaffen sich ja 90 % ihr eigenes Aquarium, oberhalb ist der Naturschutz aber nicht mit dem aufhängen von ein paar Vorgelkästen und Ufer saubermachen getan. 

Jedenfalls reduzieren sie nicht z.B. den Wasservogelbestand oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Das du in deiner NABU- Gruppe auch als Gewässerwart für die Tiere unter Wasser eintrittst ist sehr selten. Wäre wünschenswert wenn es mehr gäbe.

Da möchte ich mal ein Beispiel aus unserer Gemeinde das schon vor Jahren war erzählen:
In der Gemeinde ging es um Alte Bäume neben der Straße die schon Halb Morsch waren und ein Gärtner aus Sicherheitsgründen für die Fällung war.
Da der NABU gegen die Fällung war, fragte unser Bürgermeister was den NABU- Mitgliedern wichtiger ist verletzte Menschen oder die Bäume was die Antwort war will ich jetzt hier öffendlich nicht schreiben.....
Aber die Bäume wurden trotzdem gefällt.

Das war mal ein Beispiel, es gibt solche und solche ob es NABU oder Angler sind.


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Leider hört der Naturschutz bei NABU an der Wasseroberfläche auf, ....



Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob ich das nicht sogar begrüße!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> du schreibst:
> 
> ...



Nochmal, ohne Naturschutz.

Wenn man den NABU wegen Tierquälerei an Fischen anprangert, muss man gleichzeitig jede Form der Angelfischerei, die nicht dem reinen Nahrungserwerb unterliegt, ebenso verdammen.


----------



## Knispel (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nochmal, ohne Naturschutz.
> 
> Wenn man den NABU wegen Tierquälerei an Fischen anprangert, muss man gleichzeitig jede Form der Angelfischerei, die nicht dem reinen Nahrungserwerb unterliegt, ebenso verdammen.



Der war gut Ralf, stimmt aber.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo, 

na wenn man Fische natürlich als Zitat Ralf "schwimmendes Gemüse" weil "evolutionär auf einer niedrigeren Stufe als Vögel" ansieht, ist klar, dass man am Vorgehen des Nabu nichts auszusetzen hat. 

Nur gut dass das Tierschutzgesetz hier nicht den Unterschied (wie Ralf) zwischen Warmblütlern und Kaltblütlern zieht, sondern primär zwischen Wirbeltieren und Wirbellosen. Und da fallen Fische genauso drunter wie Vögel. 

Hier jetzt eine Catch und Release Diskussion draus zu machen (siehe oben) kann man natürlich (wie man aus allem eine Catch und Release-Diskussion machen kann), würde man aber nur, wenn man dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads ausweichen, bzw. es relativieren möchte. 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Erzählt doch mal dem Nabu Amphibien (weil Kaltblütler) seien "kriechendes Gemüse", weshalb man es billigend in Kauf nehmen könne, dass aus übergeordneten Notwendigkeiten ihre Populationen zerstört, bzw. sie einem langen Todeskampf überlassen werden dürfen (wie die Fische im abgelassenen Nabu-Teich). Die Reaktion möchte ich sehen.


----------



## Butteraal (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Ralle
 du weist schon, das du von einem fisch abstammst, laut der Evolution,das heist aber nicht ,daß ich dich jetzt als Gemüse ansprechen würde aber mißfallen mir menschen sehr die sich zu Gott erheben und meinen festlegen zu können welches Lebewesen man qualvoll töten kann.

 wie immer euer butteraal


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



> na wenn man Fische natürlich als Zitat Ralf "schwimmendes Gemüse" weil  "evolutionär auf einer niedrigeren Stufe als Vögel" ansieht, ist klar,


Auch wenn es nicht gefällt, sehe ich das auch so!
Aber in der (Tierschutz)Gesetzgebung wird kein Unterschied zwischen Kaltblütern und Warmblütern gemacht. Diese werden pauschal als Wirbeltiere eingestuft und sollten daher auch gleicherart, bei Verstößen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, behandelt werden.
In der gerichtlichen Praxis ist es dann wohl doch nicht so!
Unter anderem deshalb, halte ich persönlich das Tierschutzgesetz für einen großen Quatsch.
In Fall der NABU Gefälligkeits Strafzahlung, wird erst gar nicht nach Tierschutzgesetz geurteilt, sondern es wird als "fahrlässige Gewässerverschmutzung" herunter gespielt.
Warum es fahrläßig sein soll, einen Teich ab zu lassen, muss ich auch nicht verstehen. 
Schließlich wird jemand aktiv den Mönch, oder Absperrschieber, geöffnet haben.
Das ist doch nicht aus "Versehen" passiert?
Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hand in Hand mit dieser Organisation!

Jürgen


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat: Ralle 24

Nochmal, ohne Naturschutz.

Wenn man den NABU wegen Tierquälerei an Fischen anprangert, muss man gleichzeitig jede Form der Angelfischerei, die nicht dem reinen Nahrungserwerb unterliegt, ebenso verdammen. 


Genau so halte ich es wenn ich Angeln gehe!
Ich nehme meine Fische mit (natürlich außerhalb der Schonzeit und Schonmass) und Esse sie.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo, 

nur auch um nochmal meine Motivation für den Thread zu dem Thema klarzustellen: 

Mir geht es nicht in erster Linie darum, dem Nabu mit erhobenen Zeigefinger zu kommen, sondern schlicht darauf hinzuweisen wie widersprüchlich er selbst handelt, wenn es mal um Fische und nicht um Kormorane geht. 

Dass manchmal zum Schutz bestimmter Arten, andere reguliert werden müssen steht für mich außer Frage. Dann aber muss es wiederum im Einklang mit dem Tierschutz bzw. waidgerecht geschehen, was hier aber nicht der Fall war. 

Und es ist oft so, dass die, die immer den Anglern bzw. auch den Jägern den schwarzen "Peter" zuspielen wollen, sich selbst nicht einmal an die grundlegendsten Verhaltensregeln Tieren gegenüber halten. (siehe dazu auch die Website "Peta tötet Tiere", die die Einschläferungsprogramme für - angeblich - nicht vermittelbare, tatsächlich aber: für Peta zu "kostenintensive", Haustiere von Peta USA dokumentiert hat). 

Ideal wäre in dem Nabu Fall einfach gewesen, wenn sie das Gespräch mit Anglern gesucht hätten. Man sollte doch Wege zur Zusammenarbeit finden, wie auch "Knispel" geschrieben hat. Angler und Nabu haben doch eher "gemeinsame" Feinde (Naturzerstörung, Gewässerverschmutzung, Flächenverbrauch, Gewässerzerstörung- und Verbauung etc.) Da ist es doch kontraproduktiv sich gegenseitig ständig als Gegner zu sehen. Aber genau dadurch kommen dann solche hirnlosen Teich-Ablass-Aktionen raus...

Grüße an alle, 
Simon


----------



## Perca3.0 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich bin selber aktives NABU-Mitglied und aktiver Angler. ..



Da ich selten die Chance habe ein echtes NABU-Mitglied was zu fragen, würd ich gern hier mal die Möglichkeit nutzen. Du bist ja sozusagen ein Doppelexperte, da du beide Seiten kennst .

Mal abgesehen von dir, *wie würdest du als Insider die Sicht die der NABU im Allgemeinen auf die Angelfischerei hat beschreiben*:

- Würdest du sagen der NABU ist generell an einer Zusammenarbeit mit den Fischereiverbänden/-vereinen interessiert?

- Wie sieht für den NABU die ideale Angelfischerei der Zukunft aus?

- Was würde der NABU gerne an der derzeit praktizierten Fischerei ändern?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Ideal wäre in dem Nabu Fall einfach gewesen, wenn sie das Gespräch mit Anglern gesucht hätten.



Nun, wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe, ist da Angeln nicht erlaubt. Insofern lag eine Abstimmung offenbar nicht nahe. Was ich mich frage, ist, ob auch nur einer der Anzeigenden aus dem Ort kommt und einen näheren Einblick hatte oder ob es sich nur um netzempörte Bürgerwehren handelte? 

Ansonsten: durchaus erstaunliches Urteil, aber auch vollkommen nutzlos...


----------



## Knispel (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Da ich selten die Chance habe ein echtes NABU-Mitglied was zu fragen, würd ich gern hier mal die Möglichkeit nutzen. Du bist ja sozusagen ein Doppelexperte, da du beide Seiten kennst .
> 
> Mal abgesehen von dir, *wie würdest du als Insider die Sicht die der NABU im Allgemeinen auf die Angelfischerei hat beschreiben*:
> 
> ...


 
Im einzelnen kann ich die deine Fragen im übergeordneten Sinne nicht beantworten, da ich nur mich sprechen kann und nicht auf Bundesebene. Auf jeden Fall muss man erst einmal aufeinander zugehen und sich nicht verteufeln- denn wir wollen im Prinzip alles das gleiche. Es gibt in jeder Gruppe Angler wie Nabu Extreme, die das nicht können aber es gibt sehr sehr viele auf beiden Seiten, die das Gemeinsame sehen. Ich hatte vor rund 20 Jahren, als ich als Gewässerwart für die Große Brake zuständig war und das Naturschutzgebiet Werderland gerade eingeführt werden sollte, wunderbar mit dem Nabu und
BUND zusammengearbeitet - es geht, man muss es nur wollen. Ich hätte mich als "nur Nabuverantwortlicher" erst einmal mit Anglern in Verbindung gesetzt, wie man einen eventuell garnicht vorhandenen übermäßigen Raubfischbestand dezimieren könnte und nich gleich so ein "Kahlschlag" veranstaltet.
Für mich beatworte ich deine fragen so :

1.) In gewissen Dingen bestimmt .
2 + 3 ) Ich persönlich würde von der z.Z. doch sehr betriebenen intersiven Besatzpolitik auf eine mehr extensive übergehen und vor allen die bedrohten Kleinfischarten nicht vergessen, denn die gehören zu einem intakten Gewässen genau so dazu wie die begehrten Hechte und Zanden . Ich habe einmal bei Erhard Westphal gelernt, der beste besatz ist das eigene Aufkommen - also muss man seine Gewässer dort wo es möglich ist, wieder dahin bringen. Man hat es ja auch in der Vergangenheit geschafft, dass das nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na wenn man Fische natürlich als Zitat Ralf "schwimmendes Gemüse" weil "evolutionär auf einer niedrigeren Stufe als Vögel" ansieht, ist klar, dass man am Vorgehen des Nabu nichts auszusetzen hat.
> 
> ...



Simon, ich habe mich auf Dein Beispiel mit den Kormoranen bezogen und nicht die komplette Fauna aufgezählt. Dass amphibien weiter entwickelt sind als Fische kannst Du schon aus dem Umstand entnehmen, dass sie den Schritt aus dem Wasser an Land vollbracht haben. Zudem ist auch bei Amphibien die Fähigkeit zur Schmerzempfindung unstreitbar belegt. Sie fallen zu Recht unter das Naturschutzgesetz.



Butteraal schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle
> du weist schon, das du von einem fisch abstammst, laut der Evolution,das heist aber nicht ,daß ich dich jetzt als Gemüse ansprechen würde aber mißfallen mir menschen sehr die sich zu Gott erheben und meinen festlegen zu können welches Lebewesen man qualvoll töten kann.
> 
> wie immer euer butteraal



Nein Butteraal, das wusste ich in der Tat nicht. Ich hatte gedacht, die früheste Lebensform seien Einzeller, aus denen sich dann die unterschiedlichsten Stämme entwickelt haben. 
Ich hätte da nur noch eine Frage:

Wo oder von wem lässt Du entscheiden, welchen geangelten Fisch Du tötest ? Ich nehme ja nicht an, dass Du das gottgleich selbst entscheidest. Und Made und Wurm sind daher nach Deiner Definition keine Lebewesen?



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur auch um nochmal meine Motivation für den Thread zu dem Thema klarzustellen:
> 
> ...





Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Da ich selten die Chance habe ein echtes NABU-Mitglied was zu fragen, würd ich gern hier mal die Möglichkeit nutzen. Du bist ja sozusagen ein Doppelexperte, da du beide Seiten kennst .
> 
> Mal abgesehen von dir, *wie würdest du als Insider die Sicht die der NABU im Allgemeinen auf die Angelfischerei hat beschreiben*:
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar kein Mitglied im NABU, kenne aber durch meine Arbeit im Naturschutz sehr viele Mitgleider von BUND und NABU. Nicht wenige davon sind Angler.|bigeyes

Der Naturschutz, nicht nur der NABU, möchte sehr gerne mit den Anglern zusammenarbeiten. Das funktioniert auch gelegentlich, scheitert aber zumeist daran, dass die Angler hinsichtlich Biotoppflege und Besatz zu keinerlei Kompromissen bereit sind. Und selbst wenn ein Verein die Bereitschaft zeigt, werden nicht selten Fische wie Karpfen oder Wels von Anglern von einem Gewässer in das betreffende umgesetzt. Und arbeiten wollen die meisten sowieso nicht, sondern nur angeln.
Man kann den Anglern als Gesamtheit nicht weiter als bis zur Nasenspitze trauen.

Unter den jetzigen Umständen sieht ein Teil der Naturschutzorganisationen das Angeln der Zukunft im Casting. Und das ist sogar verständlich. Wie extensive Angelfischerei aussehen könnte, darüber müssen wir sicher nicht diskutieren.

Das erste was geändert werden muss, ist das Besatzverhalten. Das zweite die Akzeptanz von Schongebieten.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unter den jetzigen Umständen sieht ein Teil der Naturschutzorganisationen das Angeln der Zukunft im Casting. Und das ist sogar verständlich. Wie extensive Angelfischerei aussehen könnte, darüber müssen wir sicher nicht diskutieren.
> 
> Das erste was geändert werden muss, ist das Besatzverhalten. Das zweite die Akzeptanz von Schongebieten.



Hallo, 


1.) die Zukunft des Angelns im Casting? |bigeyes Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz... Und das evtl. auch noch von Vereinen die schnell mal einen Teich ablassen?

Kurzfristig gedacht ist es überdies, allein schon weil jede Proteinquelle die aus geangeltem Fisch oder auch gejagtem Wild stammt, der menschlichen Ernährung nicht über Massentierzucht oder Überfischung der Meere zukommt, sowie außerdem keine (mit Spritzmitteln behandelten) Futter-Anbauflächen, Stallungen, etc benötigt.. Die Nutzung der Ressourcen vor der Haustür ist zudem ökologisch viel sinnvoller, als Einfuhr von Fisch und Fleisch aus anderen Regionen, Ländern oder Übersee etc. 

Casting als Zukunft des Angelns! Oh Mann: Das wäre mal wieder ein super deutscher Sonderweg: beheizte Casting-Hallen fürs "Angeln" in die Natur zu stellen, um eben jene zu schützen... #q

Darüber hinaus: Wie naturfern, ja entfremdet von der Natur, auch von der menschlichen - die ja immer mit Jagen und Fischen einherging - muss man sein, um auf so was zu kommen? Das erinnert mich an diese absolut verstörende und verwerfliche Veranstaltung zu der kein wirklicher Angler jemals gehen würde: http://www.blogto.com/eat_drink/2011/06/indoor_fishing_in_toronto_in_a_swimming_pool/


2.) Was den Besatz betrifft: dazu benötigts nicht die Naturschutzvereine, da findet auch in der Anglerschaft bereits ein Umdenken statt. Immer mehr Angler (noch nicht die Mehrheit, ja) fischen lieber auf anspruchsvolle Wildfische als auf "dumme" fangfähig eingesetzte Besatzfische. 

Viele Vereine und Hegegemeinschaften unterstützen überdies bereits autochtone, regionale Wild-Bachforellenbestände etc. und wehren sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine Verwässerung deren genetischen Potenzials durch Besatz. Auch kenne ich genügend Fließgewässer, an denen lokal begrenzte Schongebiete (bestimmte Abschnitte von zb Mühle x bis Brücke y), in denen nicht geangelt werden darf, von den bewirtschaftenden Vereinen aus Gründen der Nachhaltigkeit selbst deklariert wurden.

Da findet ein allmähliches Umdenken (wenn auch noch zögerlich) auf breiter Basis statt.. Selbst bei Karpfenanglern und Co. hört man immer öfter, es wäre zu begrüßen, wenn statt auf Satzkarpfen auf selbstrepoduzierende Schleienbestände  geangelt werden könnte, welche durch erstere in manchen Gewässern arg in Bedrängnis geraten sind..


Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Dass Angler nicht arbeiten wollten im Sinne des Natur- und Artenschutzes ist ein Hohn für all jene die sich unbezahlt in ihrer Freizeit erfolgreich z.b. für Lachs- Huchen - oder Meerforellenprojekte einsetzen... Da werden teils enorme Anstrengungen von Einzelnen und Vereinen unternommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der NABU handelte keineswegs wiedersprüchlich. *Der NABU ist eine Naturschutzorganisation, kein Tierschutzverein.
> *Naturschutzhat die Aufgabe, Lebensräume zu schützen, nicht das  einzelne Individuum. Und dazu gehört im Rahmen der Biotoppflege  untrennbar und falls erforderlich auch Eingriffe, die Überpopulationen  eindämmen.



Wer sagte nochmal dass da zuviele Fische vorhanden waren?
Die Vogelschützer im NABU?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na siehste, geht doch. Jetzt musst Du nur noch  anfügen, wie man eine übergroße Fischpopulation im Einklang mit dem  Tierschutzgesetz, bzw. waidgerecht, tötet, ohne dabei den gesamten  Biotop nachhaltig zu zerstören.



Man hätte die Fische und Vögel auch sich selbst überlassen können. 
Selbstregulierung sozusagen. Wenn nicht genug Nahrung da ist werden die Räuber von selbst weniger.
Aber Naturschutz hörte bei all den selbsternannten "Naturschützern" schon immer an der Wasseroberfläche auf.

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



> Das erste was geändert werden muss, ist das Besatzverhalten. Das zweite die Akzeptanz von Schongebieten.


@Ralle
Die allgemeine Besatzpraxis ist ganz zu recht kritikwürdig und sollte überdacht werden, da bin ich ausdrücklich deiner Meinung und wenn es denn sein muss, auch der vom NABU.
Aber was du so verniedlichend "Schongebiete" nennst, dass sind Gewässer oder Flächen deren der Nabu habhaft werden konnte und jeweils die ersten Maßnahmen sind es, die Jagd und Fischerei zu verbieten.
So wie NABU Naturschutz praktiziert, geschieht dies immer unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit, da werden allenfalls Besucher kanalisiert und auf Beobachtungsplattformen verwiesen.
Wie z.B. am Niederhein geplant und in Teilen ist dies schon Wirklichkeit!
Die Zeche zahlen in dem Fall unter anderem die Landwirte, welche sich von zehntausenden Gänsen die Saat wegfressen lassen müssen.
Ein paar priviligierte NABU Fernglasträger dürfen sich dort noch frei bewegen, der Bürger, Angler, Jäger nicht mehr.
Diese Leute basteln sich überall in Deutschland ihre Kuscheltierparks, warum soll man mit denen zusammen arbeiten?
Leider verfügen die über erhebliche finanzielle Mittel.
So haben sie z.B. die erforderlichen millionenschweren Gutachten für den Niederheinischen Vogelpark, gleich selbst erstellt und sich entsprechend entlohnen lassen!
So viel kann ich gar nicht kotzen, wie ich das finde.
Genau so wie dieses lächerliche Einstellungverfahren, was hier mit dem abgelassenen Teich passiert ist.
Diese Leute haben eine enorme Lobby und wie man sieht, werden sie auch von der Justiz noch gehätschelt!

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ralle, nimm mir's nicht hat übel, aber für mich ließt sich das etwas wie Aussperren und wenn dies Sinn/Ziel von Naturschutz sein soll|kopfkrat
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ich mag weder NABU, BUND, DAFV noch andere naturschützende Anglerfeinde...

Wer die Natur vor, statt für den Menschen schützen will, ist mir immer suspekt...

Die Natur hat sich schon immer selbst geholfen, sie wird auch den Menschen überleben...

Wetten??


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer die Natur vor, statt für den Menschen schützen will, ist mir immer suspekt...



Genau so!
Der Mensch ist ebenfalls Teil der Natur und die nichtkommerzielle Nutzung muss für Privatpersonen möglich bleiben(Pilze sammeln, angeln......) und zwar überall!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Natur hat sich schon immer selbst geholfen, sie wird auch den Menschen überleben...
> 
> Wetten??



Ich wette nicht dagegen.#6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat: Go Fly Fishing
Ideal wäre in dem Nabu Fall einfach gewesen, wenn sie das Gespräch mit Anglern gesucht hätten. Man sollte doch Wege zur Zusammenarbeit finden, wie auch "Knispel" geschrieben hat. Angler und Nabu haben doch eher "gemeinsame" Feinde (Naturzerstörung, Gewässerverschmutzung, Flächenverbrauch, Gewässerzerstörung- und Verbauung etc.) Da ist es doch kontraproduktiv sich gegenseitig ständig als Gegner zu sehen. Aber genau dadurch kommen dann solche hirnlosen Teich-Ablass-Aktionen raus...

Genau meine Meinung! #6

Zitat: Ralle
Wo oder von wem lässt Du entscheiden, welchen geangelten Fisch Du tötest ? Ich nehme ja nicht an, dass Du das gottgleich selbst entscheidest. Und Made und Wurm sind daher nach Deiner Definition keine Lebewesen?

Das sind schon Lebewesen, aber nicht im Tierschutzgesetz verankert!

Zitat. knispel
2 + 3 ) Ich persönlich würde von der z.Z. doch sehr betriebenen intersiven Besatzpolitik auf eine mehr extensive übergehen und vor allen die bedrohten Kleinfischarten nicht vergessen, denn die gehören zu einem intakten Gewässen genau so dazu wie die begehrten Hechte und Zanden . Ich habe einmal bei Erhard Westphal gelernt, der beste besatz ist das eigene Aufkommen - also muss man seine Gewässer dort wo es möglich ist, wieder dahin bringen. Man hat es ja auch in der Vergangenheit geschafft, dass das nicht mehr der Fall ist. 

Das ist wieder die Meinung von NABU und anderen selbst ernanten Tierschützern.
Wir z.B. in unserem Verein und auch andere Vereine in unserer Region besetzen nicht nur Karpfen,Hecht und Zander auch an Kleinfische sind wir Interessiert die wir auch Besetzen.
Haben auch die nicht so geliebten Weißfische (Rotaugen...) aus Heimischen Beständen extra Züchten lassen, weil der Kormoran sie stark gefährtet hat. Und das auf unsere Vereinskosten, nicht wie der NABU aus Spenden oder Staatskosten.

Zitat: Professor Tinca
Zitat:
Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_Der NABU handelte keineswegs wiedersprüchlich. *Der NABU ist eine Naturschutzorganisation, kein Tierschutzverein.
*Naturschutzhat die Aufgabe, Lebensräume zu schützen, nicht das einzelne Individuum. Und dazu gehört im Rahmen der Biotoppflege untrennbar und falls erforderlich auch Eingriffe, die Überpopulationen eindämmen._

Wer sagte nochmal dass da zuviele Fische vorhanden waren?
Die Vogelschützer im NABU?


Zitat:
Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_Na siehste, geht doch. Jetzt musst Du nur noch anfügen, wie man eine übergroße Fischpopulation im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz, bzw. waidgerecht, tötet, ohne dabei den gesamten Biotop nachhaltig zu zerstören. _

Man hätte die Fische und Vögel auch sich selbst überlassen können. 
Selbstregulierung sozusagen. Wenn nicht genug Nahrung da ist werden die Räuber von selbst weniger.
Aber Naturschutz hörte bei all den selbsternannten "Naturschützern" schon immer an der Wasseroberfläche auf.


Da Stimme ich dir zu, genau meine Meinung!

Zitat:Taxidermist
Die allgemeine Besatzpraktik ist ganz zu recht kritikwürdig und sollte überdacht werden, da bin ich ausdrücklich deiner Meinung und wenn es denn sein muss, auch der vom NABU.
Aber was du so verniedlichend "Schongebiete" nennst, dass sind Gewässer oder Flächen deren der Nabu habhaft werden konnte und jeweils die ersten Maßnahmen sind es, die Jagd und Fischerei zu verbieten.
So wie NABU Naturschutz praktiziert, geschieht dies immer unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit, da werden allenfalls Besucher kanalisiert und auf Beobachtungsplattformen verwiesen.
Wie z.B. am Niederhein geplant und in Teilen ist dies schon Wirklichkeit!
Die Zeche zahlen in dem Fall unter anderem die Landwirte, welche sich von zehntausenden Gänsen die Saat wegfressen lassen müssen.
Ein paar priviligierte NABU Fernglasträger dürfen sich dort noch frei bewegen, der Bürger, Angler, Jäger nicht mehr.
Diese Leute basteln sich überall in Deutschland ihre Kuscheltierparks, warum soll man mit denen zusammen arbeiten.
Leider vefügen die über erhebliche finanzielle Mittel.
So haben sie z.B. die erforderlichen millionenschweren Gutachten für den Niederheinischen Vogelpark, gleich selbst erstellt und sich entsprechend entlohnen lassen!
So viel kann ich gar nicht kotzen, wie ich das finde.
Genau so wie dieses lächerliche Einstellungverfahren, was hier mit dem abgelassenen Teich passiert ist.
Diese Leute haben eine enorme Lobby und wie man sieht, werden sie auch von der Justiz noch gehätschelt!

Jürgen 

Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen !#6


----------



## Knispel (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .... andere naturschützende Anglerfeinde...
> 
> ??


 
 Gut Thomas, denn habe ich im AB nichts mehr zu suchen - tschüss denn und viel Erfolg noch bei deinen Bemühungen ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Knispel schrieb:


> Gut Thomas, denn habe ich im AB nichts mehr zu suchen - tschüss denn und viel Erfolg noch bei deinen Bemühungen ....




Welchem Verein gehörst du denn an Reiner?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man hätte die Fische und Vögel auch sich selbst überlassen können.
> Selbstregulierung sozusagen. Wenn nicht genug Nahrung da ist werden die Räuber von selbst weniger.
> Aber Naturschutz hörte bei all den selbsternannten "Naturschützern" schon immer an der Wasseroberfläche auf.
> 
> |wavey:



Es ist ein Märchen, dass man die Natur sich selbst überlassen soll, die würde das schon regeln. Da regelt sich in unserer Landschaft, außer vielleicht in Hochwäldern, gar nix mehr von alleine. Ohne extensive Bearbeitung verwandeln sich Biotope in Artenarme Enklaven. Naturschutz hört sehr oft auc bei Anglern an der Wasseroberfläche auf. Nur von der anderen Seite aus gesehen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Die allgemeine Besatzpraxis ist ganz zu recht kritikwürdig und sollte überdacht werden, da bin ich ausdrücklich deiner Meinung und wenn es denn sein muss, auch der vom NABU.
> Aber was du so verniedlichend "Schongebiete" nennst, dass sind Gewässer oder Flächen deren der Nabu habhaft werden konnte und jeweils die ersten Maßnahmen sind es, die Jagd und Fischerei zu verbieten.
> So wie NABU Naturschutz praktiziert, geschieht dies immer unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit, da werden allenfalls Besucher kanalisiert und auf Beobachtungsplattformen verwiesen.
> ...



Ja Jürgen, Du hast in vielem Recht. Aber das wird man nicht durch Schreien verändern, sondern nur durch aufeinander zugehen und Lobbyarbeit. Dazu wären im Grunde z.B. unsere Verbände da. Das das nicht funktioniert, liest man im Politikforum. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mag weder NABU, BUND, DAFV noch andere naturschützende Anglerfeinde...
> 
> Wer die Natur vor, statt für den Menschen schützen will, ist mir immer suspekt...
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Natur für die Menschen schützen will, muss man sie vor manchen Menschen beschützen. Sowohl auf Seiten der Angler, als auch auf Seiten fehlgesteuerter Naturschützer. 

Klar wird die Natur den Menschen überleben. Und was hast Du davon ?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mag weder NABU, BUND, DAFV noch andere naturschützende Anglerfeinde...
> 
> Wer die Natur vor, statt für den Menschen schützen will, ist mir immer suspekt...
> 
> ...



Ich lese speziell im "politischen" Boardbereich immer sehr gerne und interessiert mit und bin dir auch dankbar für die kritische Begleitung der (fragwürdigen) Verbands "arbeit".

Aber dieses Posting entäuscht mich schon sehr. Solch populistische Allgemeinplätze sind nicht hilfreich und dieses Niveau färbt auch auf alle anderen Aktivitäten und deren Glaubwürdigkeit ab.

Der Schutz und der Erhalt der aquatischen Lebensräume ist so offensichtlich im Interesse eines jeden Anglers, dass ich nicht verstehen kann was jemand, der vorgibt pro Angler zu sein, zu so einem Statement verleitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Klar wird die Natur den Menschen überleben. Und was hast Du davon ?


Was hab ich davon, wenn Teile der Natur (die eh kein Mensch schützen kann oder muss, die sorgt gut für sich selber) für mich Sperrgebiet sind oder werden?


OT
@ Knispel:
Ich versteh nicht, was meine persönliche Abneigung gegen  genannte Institutionen mit Deiner Nutzung des Forums hier zu tun hat...????

Schlechte Nachricht für alle, die auch so denken:
Ich mag auch nicht und/oder mich koxxen auch folgende Institutionen an:
CDU, CSU, SPD, FDP, Grüne, Linke, NPD, KPD etc..
Evangelische und katholische Kirche in Deutschland..
Lehrergewerkschaft, NGG und Polizeigewerkschaft..
Bayern München
DOSB, DFB, FIFA
to be continued......

Trotzdem hab ich in vielen der genannten Institutionen persönliche Freunde, gute Bekannte oder Verwandte...

OT aus...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht für alle, die auch so denken:
> Ich mag auch nicht und/oder mich koxxen auch folgende Institutionen an:
> CDU, CSU, SPD, FDP, Grüne, Linke, NPD, KPD etc..
> Evangelische und katholische Kirche in Deutschland..
> ...




OT an:
Du hast die Primaten-Partei vergessen.:m:q

OT aus.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Märchen, dass man die Natur sich  selbst überlassen soll, die würde das schon regeln. Da regelt sich in  unserer Landschaft, außer vielleicht in Hochwäldern, gar nix mehr von  alleine. Ohne extensive Bearbeitung verwandeln sich Biotope in Artenarme  Enklaven. Naturschutz hört sehr oft auc bei Anglern an der  Wasseroberfläche auf. Nur von der anderen Seite aus gesehen.



Bein dieser Geschichte hätte es genügt.
Und dass es Angler mehr interessiert was unter der Oberfläche vor sich geht ist mal klar.
Die Vogelschützer lassen auch gern Gewässer verlanden, mit dem Ergebnis dass weder Fisch noch Vogel dann dort leben können weil sie glauben man müsse die hartstieligen Uferpflanzen schützen(Schilf usw.) um den Vögeln bessere Nistbedingungen zu schaffen.
Und in diesem Fall waren natürlich die Fische störend die sich ihrer Natur gemäß ernährt haben.
Die "Naturschützer" haben auch immer nur eine(oder wenige) von ihnen bevorzugte Art(en) im Visier und gucken nicht über den Tellerrand.
Leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> OT an:
> Du hast die Primaten-Partei vergessen.:m:q
> 
> OT aus.



Stümmt, mag ich auch nicht.............
Deswegen "to be continued".....


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]Was hab ich davon, wenn Teile der Natur (die eh kein Mensch schützen kann oder muss, die sorgt gut für sich selber) für mich Sperrgebiet sind oder werden?
> [...]



So eine egoistische und fachlich mindestens fragwürdige Haltung macht mich echt baff. Ein weiterer Akteur in der Anglerpolitik der mich nur kopfschüttelnd zurück lässt.

@Tinca: Die Problematik des "Artenschutz" im Naturschutz ist ja durchaus bekannt und auch nicht mehr "State of the Art". Unter anderem deswegen werden in den EU Schutzrichtlinien Lebensräume unter Schutz gestellt und nicht vorrangig einzelne Arten.


----------



## wilhelm (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Das Niveau des ........... ist schon Grenzwertig ( Meine persönliche Meinung).#d

 Aber jeder so wie er meint sich darstellen zu müssen.#6

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> So eine egoistische und fachlich mindestens fragwürdige Haltung macht mich echt baff. Ein weiterer Akteur in der Anglerpolitik der mich nur kopfschüttelnd zurück lässt.


Ich bin immer für vernünftige Regelungen mit Augenmaß die berücksichtigen, dass Naturschutz nur FÜR und MIT Menschen bzw. menschlicher Nutzung überhaupt Sinn macht - fürs aussperren von Menschen(gruppen) oder das ausschliessen von Nutzung, damit Naturschützer ihr Wochenendvergnügen ungestört geniessen können, hab ich aber keinerlei Verständnis..

Würden z. B. Aale besetzt werden oder Aalforschung gefördert, wenn es keine Angler gäbe, die Aale fangen wollen und keine Fischer, für die Aal oft Brotfisch wäre?

Das aussperren von Menschen oder menschlicher Nutzung führt statt zu einem gesunden Verständnis von Natur und Zusammenhängen dazu, dass man viele, oft auch (zu) kleine "Inseln" schafft, diese von Menschen und menschlicher Nutzung "befreit". 

So, dass man umso hemmungsloser in den restlichen, "freien"  Gebieten sauigeln kann.. 

Weil jedes Verständnis für Natur fehlt und man das schlechte Gewissen ja mit den "Insellösungen" der Naturschützer beruhigt hat..

Es macht durchaus Sinn, manche Gebiete zu schonen - aber nicht jeden Tümpel, nicht jedes Wäldchen muss den Menschen vorenthalten werden.

Nur durch den Wert der Nutzung als solcher durch möglichst viele Menschen wird da ein Umdenken überhaupt ansatzweise möglich werden.

Durch Verbote und Sanktionen hat man noch nie was Vernünftiges erreicht.......

Weil Menschen IMMER Wege finden werden, das zu umgehen.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Schafft es der Naturschutz nicht, durch Mitnahme von Menschen und positive Angebote zur Nutzung  etwas zu bewirken, sondern wenn er weiter immer nur auf Verbote und Aussperrung setzt, wird er sang- und klanglos scheitern....


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Da du die Naturschützer in deinen Postings immer als die anderen darstellst scheinst du dich ja als keinen zu sehen. Das unterscheidet uns denn ich sehe mich durchaus als Naturschützer wenn auch kein organisierter.

Es wird für mich immer unverständlich bleiben warum Interessensgruppen die zum einen im Kern sehr ähnliche Interessen haben und zum anderen relativ schwach positioniert sind es schaffen sich mehr aneinander Aufzureiben anstatt die  Gemeinsamkeiten herauszuarbeiten und in diesen Bereichen versuchen etwas zu erreichen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist eines der vorrangigen Ziele für die Angelei wieder Gewässerzustände zu erreichen in denen sich die Fischarten wieder ausreichend natürlich reproduzieren. Diese Strukturen sind oft dieselben die auch der "klassische" Naturschutz (also die Vogelschützer) gerne sehen würde. Warum sich dafür keine Allianz bilden lässt ist mir schleierhaft.

Aber genug off topic wollte eigentlich nur meine Verwunderung über die ein oder andere Aussage ausdrücken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Da du die Naturschützer in deinen Postings immer als die anderen darstellst scheinst du dich ja als keinen zu sehen. .


Jepp, bin nur einfacher Angler.....




E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist eines der vorrangigen Ziele für die Angelei wieder Gewässerzustände zu erreichen in denen sich die Fischarten wieder ausreichend natürlich reproduzieren.



Das vorrangige Ziel der Angelei ist die Jahrtausende alte, traditionelle und kulturelle Nutzung der Natur und ihrer Ressourcen zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung mit (nur sofern gewünscht) anschliessender eiweissreicher Mahlzeit...



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Aber genug off topic wollte eigentlich nur meine Verwunderung über die ein oder andere Aussage ausdrücken.



Wundern schafft Denken ;-)))


----------



## joedreck (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ich als Angler verstehe mich als Teil des Naturschutzes. Das beinhaltet vielerlei Dinge. 
Problematisch ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Umstand: 

Medial aufbereitet werden hauptsächlich negative Sachverhalte. Manche Organisationen sind sich dessen bewusst und nutzen das aus um ihre Ziele zu erreichen. 
Teilweise sind es aber auch die Angler selbst, welche Gründe für negative Schlagzeilen liefern. 
Ich denke das Angeln an sich ist in der Gesellschaft breit akzeptiert. Nur wenige haben aber einen tatsächlichen Bezug zum Angeln und sind eher interessiert als ablehnend eingestellt. 

Und ich denke NICHT, dass in tatsächlichen Naturschutzorganisationen die Menschen grundsätzlich gegen das Angeln an sich sind (militante Tierrechtsorganisationen mal ausgenommen). 
Leider sind insgesamt die Fronten recht dolle verhärtet, denke ich. Kommunikation ist in diesen Fällen DIE Grundlage. 
Dafür bräuchte man aber tatsächlich einen funktionsfähigen Dachverband, welcher hinter den Anglern steht und die große Mehrheit (die absolut waidgerecht, gesetzes- und umweltkonform angeln) vertritt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



joedreck schrieb:


> und die große Mehrheit (die absolut waidgerecht, *gesetzes-* und umweltkonform angeln) vertritt.


Waidgerecht und umweltkonform vielleicht noch mehrheitlich. 
Gesetzestreu?
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
Angler halten sich mehrheitlich an keine für sie persönlich sinnfreien Regeln/Gesetze...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat: Thomas9904

Schafft es der Naturschutz nicht, durch Mitnahme von Menschen und positive Angebote zur Nutzung etwas zu bewirken, sondern wenn er weiter immer nur auf Verbote und Aussperrung setzt, wird er sang- und klanglos scheitern.... 


Das ist der beste Satz der hier gebracht wurde!

Man kann nicht in Deutschland das so dicht besiedelt ist einen Zustand schaffen wie es sich der NABU und andere Organisationen vorstellen wie z.B. in Kanada!


----------



## Heilbutt (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer für vernünftige Regelungen mit Augenmaß die berücksichtigen, dass Naturschutz nur FÜR und MIT Menschen bzw. menschlicher Nutzung überhaupt Sinn macht - fürs aussperren von Menschen(gruppen) oder das ausschliessen von Nutzung, damit Naturschützer ihr Wochenendvergnügen ungestört geniessen können, hab ich aber keinerlei Verständnis..
> 
> Würden z. B. Aale besetzt werden oder Aalforschung gefördert, wenn es keine Angler gäbe, die Aale fangen wollen und keine Fischer, für die Aal oft Brotfisch wäre?
> 
> ...



"....dass Naturschutz nur FÜR und MIT Menschen bzw. menschlicher Nutzung überhaupt Sinn macht..." 
Also diese Art von Argumentation halte ich nun auch für sehr gewagt!
Die Natur oder der Aal kämen ohne uns glaub ich ganz gut zurecht....
Wenn "die Naturschützer"|supergri so könnten wie wollten, und könnten ganze Landstriche für jegliche Nutzung, außer vielleicht zum Spazierengehen, sperren.
Und könnten "die" europaweit auch den Aalfang komplett verbieten, dann bräuchte auch keiner von "denen" oder "anderer Mitmenschen" "unsere" Hilfe als Aalbrutwiederbesetzer.



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Da du die Naturschützer in deinen Postings immer als die anderen darstellst scheinst du dich ja als keinen zu sehen. Das unterscheidet uns denn ich sehe mich durchaus als Naturschützer wenn auch kein organisierter.
> 
> Es wird für mich immer unverständlich bleiben warum Interessensgruppen die zum einen im Kern sehr ähnliche Interessen haben und zum anderen relativ schwach positioniert sind es schaffen sich mehr aneinander Aufzureiben anstatt die  Gemeinsamkeiten herauszuarbeiten und in diesen Bereichen versuchen etwas zu erreichen.
> 
> ...


|good:

Holger


----------



## joedreck (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waidgerecht und umweltkonform vielleicht noch mehrheitlich.
> Gesetzestreu?
> Siehe auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
> Angler halten sich mehrheitlich an keine für sie persönlich sinnfreien Regeln/Gesetze...


 

Angler die ich persönlich kenne halten sich durchaus an Gesetze. Kurzum ist eine Diskussion darüber aber müßig, da wohl keiner von uns belastbare Zahlen aus repräsentativen Umfragen oder Statistiken vorweisen kann. 
Was ich ausdrücken wollte war, dass die Öffentlichkeit bzw. Wir nur einen kleinen Prozentsatz der Sachverhalte mit Bezug zum Angeln mitbekommen. Denn bekannt werden vorwiegend negative Vorfälle in der Presse, oder herausragend positive Dinge hier über das Forum (wobei hier glaub ich die besonders ambitionierten Angler sind, welche sich auch noch mit den neuen Medien vertraut gemacht haben).

Schlussendlich bringt es einfach nichts, sich ständig mit anderen Organisationen zu bekriegen, die im Grunde das selbe Ziel haben wie wir Angler. Nämlich die Natur zur Erholung nutzen und im Sinne aller Lebewesen die Natur zu erhalten und zu schützen.


----------



## Vanner (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



joedreck schrieb:


> Schlussendlich bringt es einfach nichts, sich ständig mit anderen Organisationen zu bekriegen, die im Grunde das selbe Ziel haben wie wir Angler. Nämlich die Natur zur Erholung nutzen und im Sinne aller Lebewesen die Natur zu erhalten und zu schützen.



Im Sinne aller Lebewesen war die Aktion des NABU doch wohl eher nicht, also hagelt es dort berechtigterweise auch Kritik. Man hätte die Sache, wenn überhaupt, anders lösen können und alles wäre okay gewesen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Vanner schrieb:


> Man hätte die Sache, wenn überhaupt, anders lösen können und alles wäre okay gewesen.



Vorschläge ??


----------



## Vanner (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Wie du auch schon mal angesprochen hast mit Anglern. Wenn sowas dort nicht gewünscht dann hätte man sich sicherlich auch Berufsfischer holen können um dein Teich von den Fischen zu befreien. Ob die dann da Netze durchziehen oder elektrisch Abfischen ist auch nebensächlich.
 Auf jeden Fall besser als den Teich abzulassen und die Fische elend verrecken zu lassen, meine Meinung.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Da du die Naturschützer in deinen Postings immer als die anderen darstellst scheinst du dich ja als keinen zu sehen. Das unterscheidet uns denn ich sehe mich durchaus als Naturschützer wenn auch kein organisierter.
> 
> Es wird für mich immer unverständlich bleiben warum Interessensgruppen die zum einen im Kern sehr ähnliche Interessen haben und zum anderen relativ schwach positioniert sind es schaffen sich mehr aneinander Aufzureiben anstatt die  Gemeinsamkeiten herauszuarbeiten und in diesen Bereichen versuchen etwas zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



Versuch das mal in einem Biogas landwirtschaftlich genutztem Gebiet. Egal ob fränkische Schweiz "Wiesent" oder ähnlichen Gewässern. Gib mal "Sedimenteintrag" in die Suchfunktion Google ein. Wenn du das gelesen hast, wirst du vielleicht erkennen, das die natürliche Reproduktion nicht möglich ist. 
Das gleiche gilt für Querverbauungen in Fließgewässern!
Deine Vision ist völlig o.k. Aber wenn diese "Interessengruppen" nicht zusammenarbeiten und über den Tellerrand schauen, wird da nie was zusammenwachsen.


----------



## Butteraal (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Ralle 24
 wollte nur ebend deine frage beantworten, ich angel nicht mit lebenden ködern und ich töte nur fische die ich esse. weiter werde ich mich hier nicht äußern , läuft eh aus dem ruder hier . nur noch eines , vielleicht hätten deine leute den Teich von einem berufsfischer abfischen lassen können.
 euer butteraal


----------



## BERND2000 (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Simon, ich habe mich auf Dein Beispiel mit den Kormoranen bezogen und nicht die komplette Fauna aufgezählt. Dass amphibien weiter entwickelt sind als Fische kannst Du schon aus dem Umstand entnehmen, dass sie den Schritt aus dem Wasser an Land vollbracht haben. Zudem ist auch bei Amphibien die Fähigkeit zur Schmerzempfindung unstreitbar belegt. Sie fallen zu Recht unter das Naturschutzgesetz.
> 
> >>
> _Hallo,
> ...


 
 Was für ein gewaltiger Schritt es zum Leben auf das Land geschafft zu haben .
 Fische sind ganz sicher nicht mal annährend auf der Stufe von Insekten, eher sind wir noch Fische.

 Unser Bauplan und selbst unser Überlebensprinzip, hat  so etwas nie erreicht, wie das Komplexe System der Insektenstaaten und selbst eine einfache Angelmade schafft es ihren Körper komplett umzugestalten und zweifach zu leben.

 Nichts steht an der Spitze, alles entwickelte sich gleichzeitig immer weiter.
 Da graust es mir immer wenn Jemand Fische als primitiv bezeichnet. 
 Ich fühl mich halt angesprochen.

 Das Amphibien unter  Naturschutz stehen hat etwas mit Ihrer Bedeutung und Gefährdung zu tun, nicht aber ihrer Entwicklung und schon gar nicht Ihrem Schmerzempfinden.
Das wäre dann wieder Tierschutz.


----------



## joedreck (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Vanner schrieb:


> Im Sinne aller Lebewesen war die Aktion des NABU doch wohl eher nicht, also hagelt es dort berechtigterweise auch Kritik. Man hätte die Sache, wenn überhaupt, anders lösen können und alles wäre okay gewesen.



Stimmt! In dem Fall meinte ich auch eher das allgemeine Verhalten beider Seiten.


----------



## Perca3.0 (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

  grundsätzlich möchte ich mal sagen, *dass* meiner Meinung nach *Angler selbstverständlich Natur-, Umwelt- oder Tierschützer sein können*. 

  Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass *Angler Natur-, Umwelt- oder Tierschützer sein müssen.* Man muss doch nur die Augen aufmachen. *Wie entwickelt sich unsere Gesellschaft?* Der Natur-, Umwelt- oder Tierschutz spielt nunmal eine immer größer werdende Rolle.  Und das hat auch Vorteile für Angler. Ich angel z.B. recht ungern in chemisch, radioaktiv oder durch die Landwirtschaft verseuchtem Wasser. Natürlich kümmern sich Naturschützer (Angler eingeschlossen) nicht nur wegen der Angler um Gewässerschutz, aber Angler profitieren auch davon.

  Was mir wichtig ist, ist dass *wir in unserem Einflussbereich zeigen, dass wir kompetent und engagiert sind*. Wir müssen zeigen, dass wir wissen was unter der Wasseroberfläche los ist aber wir müssen auch zeigen, dass uns das Drumherum interessiert und dass wir uns da auskennen.

  Zwei wichtige Worte sind hier Wissen und Deutungshoheit.
-        *- **Wissen:* Wissen ist Macht.  Wenn Natur-, Umwelt- oder Tierschutzverbände mehr über unsere Gewässer und drumherum wissen als wir  Angler (bzw. Vereine und Verbände) haben sie mehr Macht. Oder wie soll ein Unwissender gegen einen Wissenden in einer Diskussion bestehen?
-*       - **Deutungshoheit:* Die Deutungshoheit oder bzw. das Recht, einen Sachverhalt zu interpretieren hat meist der, der mehr weiß oder eine größere Nähe zu einem Sachverhalt hat. Unser derzeitiger (zumindest bisher noch) Vorteil ist, dass wir als Vereine oder Bewirtschafter die Nähe haben und somit die Deutungshoheit für das meiste was unter Wasser passiert.  Das kann sich aber schnell ändern.

  Mir ist es eigentlich egal was der NABU macht. Wir müssen keine Angst vor dem NABU haben. Angst hat nur der, der sich unterlegen fühlt. Gleichwohl *müssen wir uns aber Sorgen machen, dass wir dem NABU in Puncto Wissen unterlegen sind und somit die Deutungshoheit mittel oder langfristig verlieren könnten*. 

  Es ist schon richtig auch mal auf das Fehlverhalten vom NABU hinzuweisen. Das Grundprinzip sollte meiner Meinung nach aber heißen. *Agieren statt reagieren*.


  Petri!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat Bernd:


> Was für ein gewaltiger Schritt es zum Leben auf das Land geschafft zu haben .
> Fische sind ganz sicher nicht mal annährend auf der Stufe von Insekten, eher sind wir noch Fische.


Das evolutionäre Verlassen des Wassers, ist für mich auch nicht der Maßstab, an dem eine Entwicklungsstufe zu messen ist.
Ein gutes Bespiel dagegen, sind z.B. hoch entwickelte Säugetiere, wie Waale, die sogar den Weg zurück ins Wasser gegangen sind!

Zitat Perca:


> Unser derzeitiger (zumindest bisher noch) Vorteil ist, dass wir als Vereine oder Bewirtschafter die Nähe haben und somit die Deutungshoheit für das meiste was unter Wasser passiert


Genau das ist eben nicht so!
Der Ausdruck *Bewirtschafter* sagt dazu eigentlich schon alles, Angler sind Naturnutzer und nicht Naturschützer.
Eine Ahnung von dem was sie da tun, bei Besatzmaßnahmen, haben nur die wenigsten *Bewirtschafter* und deren Gehilfen, die Gewässerwarte.
Und stets geht es um den Nutzen, da wird nach dem besetzt, was die Mehrheit im Verein eben so fangen mag!
Es ist wirklich an der Zeit, dass sich da etwas ändert.
Wobei in der Vergangenheit gemachte Besatzsünden, fast nicht mehr gut zu machen sind.
Dabei denke ich an Refobesatz, Karpfenmast und deutschlandweites  besetzen von Wallern, so es inzwischen schon eine Ausnahme ist ,wenn  diese nicht in einem Gewässer vorkommen!
Ausnahmen gibt es allerdings, damit sind Leute mit Meerforellen/ Lachsprogrammen gemeint und ein paar wenige fördern auch bedrohte, anglerisch uninteressante, Kleinfischarten.
Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Ralle, die Mehrheit der Angler verfügt nur über ein rudimentäres Wissen, was da so unter der Wasseroberfläche geschieht und dies beschränkt sich zudem, nur auf wenige, für sie halt anglerisch bedeutende Arten!
Mit auch nur einigermaßen informierten Leuten von NABU und Co., könnten die sich keinesfalls messen, wenn es um Ökologie geht!

(Mit anderen Worten, dass Verstehen von (ökologischen)Zusammenhängen, übersteigt die geistigen Fähigkeiten eines Durchschnittsanglers!)

Jürgen


----------



## GoFlyFishing (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen, 

weitgehende Zustimmung bis auf: "Das Verstehen von ökologischen Zusammenhängen übersteigt die geistigen Fähigkeiten eines Durchschnittsanglers."

Der Satz muss heißen: "Das Verstehen von ökologischen Zusammenhänge übersteigt die Vorbildung der meisten Durchschnittsmenschen - sowohl der Angler wie der Nabumitglieder wie des Normalbürgers. Aneignen aber kann sich dieses Wissen (wie jedes Wissen auch) jeder der über gesunden Menschenverstand verfügt, so weit er geeignetes Lehrmaterial zur Hand hat und genügend Interesse und Zeit dafür aufbringt, bzw. gar den Willen zu einer entsprechenden Ausbildung hat."

Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. #h

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Perca3.0 (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Ausdruck *Bewirtschafter* sagt dazu eigentlich schon alles, Angler sind Naturnutzer und nicht Naturschützer.
> Eine Ahnung von dem was sie da tun, bei Besatzmaßnahmen, haben nur die wenigsten *Bewirtschafter* und deren Gehilfen, die Gewässerwarte.


Wenn dem so ist, dann ist es* genau deswegen ja so wichtig für Angler* (Bewirtschafter/Vereine) *in puncto **Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz* (damit meine ich das Gewässer in seiner ökologischen Gesamtheit verstehen zu können) *wissens-technisch aufzurüsten*. Sonst sind wir irgendwann nur noch geduldet an den Gewässern  Geduldet von denen die sich besser auskennen und die überspitzt formuliert etwas mehr tun als "nur" die Natur zu nutzen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> (Mit anderen Worten, dass Verstehen von (ökologischen)Zusammenhängen, übersteigt die geistigen Fähigkeiten eines Durchschnittsanglers!)


Und genau deswegen diskutieren wir ja zu diesen Themen damit wir unsere geistigen Fähigkeiten zumindest ein bisschen steigern.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



> Der Satz muss heißen: "das Wissen um ökologische Zusammenhänge  übersteigt die Vorbildung der meisten Durchschnittsmenschen - sowohl der  Angler wie der Nabumitglieder wie des Normalbürgers.


Auch wieder richtig, aber im Gegensatz zum interessierten NABU Mitglied, hat der "Durschnittsangler" nur ein bregrenztes Interesse, eben nur die anglerisch wichtigen Fischarten betreffend, da hört es doch schon bei den Fischnährtieren auf!



> Aneignen aber kann sich dieses Wissen (wie jedes Wissen auch)


Es gibt z.B. hier im Gewässerforum genug Teichler, also *Bewirtschafter*,die nicht mal den Nährstoffkreislauf eines Gewässers kennen, obwohl dies Grundlagenwissen ist.

http://www.badeseen.rlp.de/servlet/is/617/Kreislauf.gif

Warum lesen die sich sowas nicht an?
Weil es einfacher ist, hier z.B., "dumme Fragen" zu stellen?

Gut, dass ist natürlich meine subjektive, persönliche Meinung, die sich aber permanent bestätigt!

Nachtrag:Vielleicht überschätze ich auch das "durchschnitts NABU Mitglied", aber die welche ich kennenlernte, hatten deutlich mehr auf der Pfanne, als die angelnden Kollegen, wobei sich deren Wissensstand wohl auch eher auf Vorgänge über der Wasseroberfläche bezieht!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> weitgehende Zustimmung bis auf: "Das Verstehen von ökologischen Zusammenhängen übersteigt die geistigen Fähigkeiten eines Durchschnittsanglers."
> 
> ...


 
 #6
 Jeder kann es halt, wenn es im wichtig wäre.

 Mal angemerkt, das die "Vorzeigeprojekte" der Angler, oft von Anglern stammen die den Umweltgedanken und Verbänden oft gar nicht so fern stehen.
 Die  Typen könnte man teilweise glatt austauchen, ohne das sie sich ändern müssten.
 Ich denke nicht, das Sie diese Feinbilder untereinander haben, das sind eher andere Personen.

 Normale Angler, Vogelschützer, Tierschützer u.s.w


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat: Taxidermist
Es gibt z.B. hier im Gewässerforum genug Teichler, also *Bewirtschafter*,die nicht mal den Nährstoffkreislauf eines Gewässers kennen, obwohl dies Grundlagenwissen ist.

Angler und Gewässerbewirtschafter bei uns am Land haben dieses wissen, die in der Großstadt wahrscheinlich nicht.

Zitat: Taxidemist
Nachtrag:Vielleicht überschätze ich auch das "durchschnitts NABU Mitglied", aber die welche ich kennenlernte, hatten deutlich mehr auf der Pfanne, als die angelnden Kollegen, wobei sich deren Wissensstand wohl auch eher auf Vorgänge über der Wasseroberfläche bezieht!

Ich kenne welche die meinen es gibt die lila Kuh.
Und auch welche die können Zander und Barsch nicht unterscheiden.
Und da meine ich beide Seiten NABU und Angler und alle aus der Stadt.
Ich will damit sagen, jemand der mit der Natur wie hier auf dem Land aufgewachsen ist ist das wissen selbstverständlich.


----------



## Heilbutt (14. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Ich kenne welche die meinen es gibt die lila Kuh.
> Und auch welche die können Zander und Barsch nicht unterscheiden.
> Und da meine ich beide Seiten NABU und Angler und alle aus der Stadt.
> Ich will damit sagen, jemand der mit der Natur wie hier auf dem Land aufgewachsen ist ist das wissen selbstverständlich.



Aaaaah ja - wir unterteilen also noch weiter:

        Angler     <-->     Naturschützer

Angler aus der Großstadt : Null Ahnung von Natur
Angler vom Land : Voll Ahnung von Natur

Naturschützer aus der Großstadt : Null Ahnung von Natur
Naturschützer vom Land : Voll Ahnung von Natur

Ja hossa, ergeben sich da etwa doch Gemeinsamkeiten beider Spezien, je nach Wohnort?!?!

Das macht mir Hoffnung!!!!!#6

...Worum ging´s hier anfangs eigentlich nochmal?!?

Gruß von einem Angler aus der "Großstadt" Nürnberg

Holger


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was für ein gewaltiger Schritt es zum Leben auf das Land geschafft zu haben .
> Fische sind ganz sicher nicht mal annährend auf der Stufe von Insekten, eher sind wir noch Fische.
> 
> Unser Bauplan und selbst unser Überlebensprinzip, hat  so etwas nie erreicht, wie das Komplexe System der Insektenstaaten und selbst eine einfache Angelmade schafft es ihren Körper komplett umzugestalten und zweifach zu leben.
> ...



Bernd, es geht hier um einen Verstoß gegen das *Tierschutzgesetz*, begangen durch einen *Naturschutzverband*.

Die Meßlatte für die Diskussion ist demnach der Tierschutz.

Tierschutz aber betrachtet das Individuum. Schmerz, Leid, Stress etc. sind individuelle Empfindungen. 
Unter diesem Aspekt haben Insekten (und Fische) keine Aktien. Insekten sind als Individuum nicht hoch entwickelt. Im Gegenteil, eine Individuelle Regung würde das Gesamtkonzept zerstören. Insekten sind programmierte Bioroboter. Von Geburt an darauf programmiert, bestimmte Handlungen durchzuführen. 

Ja, Amphibien stehen unter *Naturschutz*, weil sie bedroht sind. Die meisten Ameisenarten auch.
Amphibien stehen aber auch unter *Tierschutz*, weil sie eben jene ominöse Wirbelsäule haben. Ameisen eben nicht.
Und darum darf man eine Ameise nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ohne besonderen Grund Schmerz, Leid, oder Stress zufügen, einer Amphibie jedoch nicht.

Und natürlich darf man auch Fischen keine der obigen Nachteile zufügen.

Denk einfach mal darüber nach, was denn für einen individuellen Schutzanspruch bedeutsamer ist. Einzig das Vorhandensein eines inneren Skelettes, oder aber die Fähigkeit Schmerz, Leid oder Stress überhaupt empfinden zu können. 
Das eine mit dem anderen als grundsätzlich gegeben zu verknüpfen ist wissenschaftlich längst widerlegt. Sowohl in die eine, als auch in die andere Richtung. 

Bei Fischen sind solche Empfindungen zumindest nicht unumstößlich nachgewiesen. Ich bezeichne sie unter diesem Aspekt eben als primitiv, oder auch als schwimmendes Gemüse.
Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass man jedem Lebewesen einen Grundrespekt zollen muss. Nämlich den Respekt vor dem Leben. 
Empfindungsvermögen ist jedoch auch die Schwelle, an der der Mensch sich über diesen Grundrespekt hinwegsetzt. Eine Fliege klatscht man leichter tot, als dass man einen Hund erschlägt.
Die Krux ist, dass die meisten Menschen diese Schwelle durch individuelle Neigungen (die durchaus auch kulturell geprägt sein können) herauf- oder herabsetzen. Deshalb verspeisen wir in Deutschland ohne Reue Kaninchen, aber keine Hunde. Und deshalb lassen wir Fische einen Nahrungsbrocken schlucken, jagen ihnen einen Haken in den Schlund und ziehen sie daran an Land. Nicht selten, um sie dann einfach wieder schwimmen zu lassen.
Man könnte das im Grunde, rein technisch, auch mit Katzen oder Enten machen.

Aber bitte, warum finden wir das bei Fischen ok, bei Katzen oder Enten aber nicht ? Alle besitzen eine Wirbelsäule.

Zu behaupten, den Fisch zu angeln sei Tierschutzkonform, ihn durch austrocknen des Gewässers zu töten jedoch nicht, ist in der Argumentation extrem inkonsequent.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Das hängt schon irgendwie zusammen und ist ganz und gar nicht so leicht.
 Schaue ich mir die Beiträge von Ralle, Knispel und Anderer an, sind Sie genau so wie ich hin und her gerissen.


 Ohne Frage könnte aus den Reihen der Angler auch mal ein echter Angelgegner entspringen.
 Nicht weil der dann etwas gegen das Angeln an sich hat, nur eben weil er dann reichlich Wissen besitzt, was alles so abläuft. 
 Ich für meinen Teil, weiß genau wo mein Wissen her stammt.
 Tierschutz ist mir recht egal, Naturschutz aber sicher nicht, eben weil ich Angler bin.

 Ich versuche halt Einfluss zu nehmen und anderen Menschen auch diese Möglichkeit zum/durch Angeln zu geben. 
 Da schreibt man dann halt in Foren, Bewirtschaftet, macht Jugendarbeit oder ist Ausbilder.
 Der Antrieb ist immer gleich.

 Man kann halt versuchen etwas zu verbessern, wo aber könnte man das besser als, das man es als  Angler unter Anglern macht.
 Nur wer selbst nichts machen möchte, zeigt gerne mit den Finger auf Andere.

 Ohne Frage ist auch das Verhältnis Angeln und Naturschutz gar nicht überall so angespannt, wie es hier so klingt.
 Da schreibe ich mal das ich Kormorane für Schädlinge halte, die es aber als Art zu erhalten gilt. 
 Das macht mich aber noch lange nicht zum Gegner der Umweltverbände. Ich wüsste aber umgekehrt auch nicht was Sie uns in meiner Region vorwerfen würden.
 Mehr als ein vorsichtig distanzierter Umgang ist eigentlich nicht geblieben.

  Ich habe persönlich noch keine Menschen bei der NABU getroffen die da mit Fischen wirklich etwas drauf hatten.
 Das aber muss aber ja nicht alle betreffen.
 Denn Angler sind auch da reichlich.




 .


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

@Ralle, das sind Deine Zeilen.
Dass amphibien weiter entwickelt sind als Fische kannst Du schon aus dem Umstand entnehmen, dass sie den Schritt aus dem Wasser an Land vollbracht haben. Zudem ist auch bei Amphibien die Fähigkeit zur Schmerzempfindung unstreitbar belegt. Sie fallen zu Recht unter das Naturschutzgesetz.

Dann hast Du Dich falsch ausgedrückt.
.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das hängt schon irgendwie zusammen und ist ganz und gar nicht so leicht.
> Schaue ich mir die Beiträge von Ralle, Knispel und Anderer an, sind Sie genau so wie ich hin und her gerissen.



Ich bin ganz und gar nicht hin und her gerissen, sondern habe einen festen Standpunkt.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Ralle, das sind Deine Zeilen.
> Dass amphibien weiter entwickelt sind als Fische kannst Du schon aus dem Umstand entnehmen, dass sie den Schritt aus dem Wasser an Land vollbracht haben. Zudem ist auch bei Amphibien die Fähigkeit zur Schmerzempfindung unstreitbar belegt. Sie fallen zu Recht unter das Naturschutzgesetz.
> 
> Dann hast Du Dich falsch ausgedrückt.
> .



Autsch, jo stimmt. Freudsche Fehlleistung meinerseits.


----------



## Heilbutt (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bernd, es geht hier um einen Verstoß gegen das *Tierschutzgesetz*, begangen durch einen *Naturschutzverband*.
> 
> Die Meßlatte für die Diskussion ist demnach der Tierschutz.
> 
> ...



Diese Argumentation gefällt mir richtig gut.
...again what learned...!!!!#r

Gruß

Holger


----------



## feko (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Fische sind kein schwimmendes Gemüse,sorry Ralle.
Beschäftige dich mal ein bischen mit Aquaristik,und dann wirst du sehen,was Fische emfinden können.Es ist kein Gemüse mit ner Wirbelsäule.
Und wieso führen manche Tierhalter ihren Hund an der Leine?
vg


----------



## GoFlyFishing (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Ralle, 

ist ja schön und gut, dass du dein privates Tierschutzgesetz hier zu definieren versuchst, aber mit Verlaub ich finde wir sollen das offizielle zum Maßstab nehmen, genauso wie der Nabu das auch sollte. 

Wie inkonsistent deine Definition ist, wird schon ersichtlich, wenn du zuerst Fische mit Gemüse, dann mit Insekten vergleichst, um dann schließlich die Trennung zwischen Tierschutz und nicht Tierschutz am evolutionären Landgang festzumachen, unter den dann die Amphibien fallen, die Fische natürlich wieder nicht, und das obwohl du in einem früheren Versuch die Grenze zwischen Kaltblütern und Warmblütern gezogen sehen wolltest, wo jedoch beide wieder aus dem Tierschutzgesetz fallen, was dir mit Hinblick auf die Amphibien dann doch wieder nicht recht war. Jetzt schließlich setzt du noch einen drauf und unterscheidet zwischen Arten die angeblich Individualität ausbilden, und solchen die keine Individualität ausbilden (Insekten und Fische, nach deiner Auffassung). In diesem Fall würden dann wiederum die Amphibien schon wieder aus dem Tierschutzgesetz fallen, weil wahrscheinlich Individualität bei Grasfröschen selten anzutreffen ist. Siehts da bei Molchen anders aus? Ich weiß es nicht. Du? Und an was ist die Individalität gekoppelt? Ans Schmerzempfinden? Wird kompliziert im Einzelnen. 

Also, ein Sammelsurium an Widersprüchen, deshalb ist natürlich die klare Linie des Tierschutzgesetzes begrüßenswert: Wirbellose fallen nicht unters Tierschutzgesetz, Wirbeltiere schon. 

Desweiteren suggerierst du, dass nur weil Fische unters Tierschutzgesetz fallen, Angeln dann irgendwie verwerflich wäre.. Nein, das ist es nicht insofern es waidgerecht geschieht. Nur weil Rehe unter das Tierschutzgesetz fallen, ist ja auch die Jagd nicht verwerflich, insofern sie waidgerecht geschieht. 

Ich finde du hast dich da argumentativ ziemlich verrannt. 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Simon,

lies meine Beiträge nochmal und versuche einen Kontext herzustellen, dann klappt das auch mit dem verstehen.

Weil mir das zu mühsam wird, gehe ich nur auf diesen Punkt noch ein:
_
Zitat;
ist ja schön und gut, dass du dein privates Tierschutzgesetz hier zu  definieren versuchst, aber mit Verlaub ich finde wir sollen das  offizielle zum Maßstab nehmen, genauso wie der Nabu das auch sollte. _

Ist ja schön und gut, dass Du den Nabu an einem offiziellen Maßstab misst. Aber dann mache das bitte bei den Anglern auch.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat:Ralle 24
Ja, Amphibien stehen unter *Naturschutz*, weil sie bedroht sind. Die meisten Ameisenarten auch.
Amphibien stehen aber auch unter *Tierschutz*, weil sie eben jene ominöse Wirbelsäule haben. Ameisen eben nicht.
Und darum darf man eine Ameise nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ohne besonderen Grund Schmerz, Leid, oder Stress zufügen, einer Amphibie jedoch nicht.

Das stimmt so nicht du darfst keinen Waldameisenhaufen (Staat) zerstören!

Zitat: Ralle24
Zu behaupten, den Fisch zu angeln sei Tierschutzkonform, ihn durch austrocknen des Gewässers zu töten jedoch nicht, ist in der Argumentation extrem inkonsequent. 

Wenn ich ihn danach Verspeise oder ihn als Tierfutter verwerte ist das Komform.
Wenn ich ihn elendig ersticken lasse und ihn auf den Müll Schmeisse nicht! 
So sehe ich das, man sollte einen Respekt vor der Kreatur haben und nicht nur nach Wirbeltieren und Wirbellose unterscheiden.
Im fränkischen Seenland das vom Mfr. Fischereiverband Bewirtschaftet wird haben die Weißfische (Rotaugen,Giebel, Brassen...) auch extrem überhand genommen das die Gefahr bestand das das Gewässer umkippt.
Hier wurde ein Berufsfischer beauftragt das dieser die Weißfische mit Zugnetzen entfernt.Das wurde sehr erfolgreich abgeschlossen, es wurden etliche Tonnen Weißfische entnommen.
Aber das es jetzt nicht gleich heißt, die haben sie auf den Müll geworfen, nein sie wurden in der Region z.B. an Altersheimen,Krankenhäuser kostenlos verteilt und zum Verzehr verwendet. Die Fische die nicht untergebracht werden konnten wurden an den Zoo als Futterfische abgegeben.

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch anmerken* Fisch* ist ein wertvolles Nahrungsmittel mit dem man besonnen umgeht, und es nicht einfach verkommen läßt.
Vor hundert Jahren war das Lebensmittel Fisch 6-8 mal soviel Wert als ein Schweine oder Rinderbraten.
Aber vielleicht kommen die Zeiten  wieder....


----------



## Degibaer (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Liebe Freunde,
6 Mann haben eine Anzeige erstellt, unter ihnen mindestens 2 Jäger- ich bin einer davon. Wir Interessengruppen des ländlichen Raumes müssen zusammenhalten und uns gegen die Ideologen wehren. Angler und Jäger haben zuerst Naturschutzverbände gegründet und Eingriffe in die Natur angeprangert. Wir dürfen uns von den Anderen nicht die Deutungshoheit aufzwingen lassen. Es ist Zeit, mehr Stirn zu bieten. In diesem Sinne: Hinter hoch!
 Schreibt Leserbriefe, schreibt den Abgeordneten, werdet lästig! Betreibt Lobbyarbeit! Noch können wir was bewegen. 

Für die Natur, Jagd und Fischwaid
Degibaer


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Degibaer schrieb:


> Für die Natur, Jagd und Fischwaid
> Degibaer


Für Natur, Jagd und Angeln!
Gefällt mir...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht du darfst keinen Waldameisenhaufen (Staat) zerstören!



Nein, weil sie unter Natur- und Artenschutz stehen. Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist das straffrei.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Degibaer schrieb:


> Schreibt Leserbriefe, Jenau, am besten an die Bildzeitung..die haben das Klientel, welches zu sowas applaudiert. schreibt den Abgeordneten, werdet lästig! Betreibt Lobbyarbeit! Noch können wir was bewegen.
> 
> Für die Natur, Jagd und Fischwaid
> Degibaer



Deinen letzten Satz würde ich glatt unterschreiben, allerdings hat Euer vorgehen weder was mit Lobbyarbeit zu tun, sondern mit plumper Rache.


----------



## Perca3.0 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Degibaer schrieb:


> Wir Interessengruppen des ländlichen Raumes müssen zusammenhalten und uns gegen die Ideologen wehren. Angler und Jäger haben zuerst Naturschutzverbände gegründet und Eingriffe in die Natur angeprangert. Wir dürfen uns von den Anderen nicht die Deutungshoheit aufzwingen lassen. Es ist Zeit, mehr Stirn zu bieten. In diesem Sinne: Hinter hoch!
> Schreibt Leserbriefe, schreibt den Abgeordneten, werdet lästig! Betreibt Lobbyarbeit! Noch können wir was bewegen.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. #6 

Ich kenn nicht allzu viele Jäger, aber nachdem was ich nicht zuletzt hier im AB in letzter Zeit gelernt habe, ist eine Zusammenarbeit schon angebracht. Wir haben ähnliche Interessen und ähnliche Probleme. 

Und seit ich gesehen habe wie mehrere Kormorane einen See umgepflügt haben (früher gabs da gar keine), weiss ich noch viel mehr wie wichtige die Jäger für uns Angler sind. *Der NABU wird sicher nicht kommen um die Kormorane wegzustreicheln*


----------



## scherthes (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

@Degibaer: Ganz großes Kino von euch so was durchzuziehen!!!

Das mit dem immer stören ist so ne Sache. Ein Nachbar von mir, ein unheimlich engagierter Naturschützer (sehr aktiv bei der NABU) verbrennt ständig irgendwelches Zeug im Garten. Unter anderem seinen Grünschnitt, Karton usw. Auf jeden Fall raucht es immer schön und stinkt. Wir organisieren 2 mal im Jahr ein Abfischen eines Gewässers, dass die NABU überschrieben bekommen hat. (Jeglicher Versuch einen Angelverein zu gründen, gescheitert). Zurück zum Thema. Ich hab mich halt mal beschwert über den Typ und zack, hab ich ein Verbot, dort weiterhin teilzunehmen und es werden über mich komische Geschichten erzählt. Also keine Kinderkacke!!! Also, immer mit Vorsicht. Irgendwie scheinen die von der NABU eine Macht bekommen zu haben, die seines gleichen sucht. 

Das nächste ist, dass man ja in ein Biotop gar nicht rein darf, da man zu viel zerstören kann (Laut Schild der NABU vor Ort). Jetzt organisiert die NABU Führungen durch das Biotop. Aber nein, keine Einzelführung, Sondern nur Gruppen ab 10 Personen. Die trampeln ja auch nichts kaputt, nein. Und die wollen auch noch pro Person 6€ haben...

Ich habe mittlerweile einen Hass auf solche Typen von der NABU. Das hat nichts mehr mit antipartie zu tun. Nein, wirklicher Hass.


----------



## timy169 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ich war letztes Jahr bei einem Freund in Brandenburg Angeln gewesen und er meinte das dort die NABU ein grosses Problem sei.
Es gilt dort an dem See bis auf einige gewisse stellen Ufer betretungsverbote.
Dann sahen wir vom Boot aus ein altes Ehepaar nackt baden und sei waren mit dem Auto bis an den See gefahren und mein Kumpel sagte das die von der NABU sind.
Ich finde das das eine Frechheit ist,wen das normale Menschen machen würden hätten sie schon längst eine Anzeige am Hals.


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



timy169 schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr bei einem Freund in Brandenburg Angeln gewesen und er meinte das dort die NABU ein grosses Problem sei.
> Es gilt dort an dem See bis auf einige gewisse stellen Ufer betretungsverbote.
> Dann sahen wir vom Boot aus ein altes Ehepaar nackt baden und sei waren mit dem Auto bis an den See gefahren und mein Kumpel sagte das die von der NABU sind.
> Ich finde das das eine Frechheit ist,wen das normale Menschen machen würden hätten sie schon längst eine Anzeige am Hals.




Was hat Dich und Deinen Freund daran gehindert, sie anzuzeigen? Ihr wart zu zweit, ihr hattet die Autonummer und vielleicht sogar ein Handy dabei, mit dem man fotografieren kann.
Ich gebe Dir völlig recht mit Deiner Beurteilung ("Frechheit"), aber etwas mehr Zivilcourage hätte vielen Anglern in dieser Situation sicherlich weitergeholfen.:m


----------



## timy169 (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Beim nächsten mal werde ich handeln !!!

Die NABU haben die Regeln gemacht und sie sollten sich verdammt nochmal selbst daran halten.
Oder glauben die etwa das die Regeln nur für andere gelten und sie können Karneval am See feiern.


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Solltest Du eine Anzeige erstatten, lass Dir von der Polizei auf jeden Fall die Anzeigennummer bzw. das Aktenzeichen geben!!!
Es soll schon Fälle gegeben haben, dass da aus irgendwelchen Gründen nichts weiter verfolgt wurde. Sobald jedoch ein Aktenzeichen existiert, lässt sich die Sache auch weiter verfolgen und -ggf. bei aus Deiner Sicht unberechtigter Einstellung des Verfahrens oder der Ermittlungen- Widerspruch einlegen. Das kostet Dich maximal etwas Zeit am PC und die Briefmarke.
Und mit vier Augen, die das gesehen haben, kommt man auch besser ans Ziel.
Aber im Moment ist denen wahrscheinlich noch zu kalt zum Nacktbaden.


----------



## Knispel (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



scherthes schrieb:


> Das nächste ist, dass man ja in ein Biotop gar nicht rein darf, da man zu viel zerstören kann (Laut Schild der NABU vor Ort). Jetzt organisiert die NABU Führungen durch das Biotop. Aber nein, keine Einzelführung, Sondern nur Gruppen ab 10 Personen. Die trampeln ja auch nichts kaputt, nein. Und die wollen auch noch pro Person 6€ haben...
> 
> .



So ein Blödsinn kann ich nicht stehenlassen. In einem unserer Biotope wächst die größte Population des Lungenenzian und Sternenzian in Niedersachsen-auch der  Lungenenzianameisenbläuling kommt wieder vor ! Wir machen auch Führungen hier, aber auf ausgewiesenen Ruten und nicht Querfeldein, das werden die NABU-Kollegen bei euch auch so machen. Da wird nicht mehr kaputtgetreten, als wenn du am Blinkern am Wasser bist ( aller Warscheinlichkeit sogar weniger - oder kennst du die Pflanzen die dabei unter deinen Fßen stehen und weißt um ihre evt. Schutzwürdigkeit ? ). 
Zu den 6 Euronen - bei uns wird auch ein Unkostenbeitrag genommen, der aber zu 100 % wieder in die heimische Biotoppflege wandert - könnte euer Verein doch auch machen - z.B. Tiere und Pflanzen am Gewässer im Wandel der Jahreszeiten - für das eingenommene Geld gibt es bestimmt ein paar kg Karpfen oder Refos extra. Ich für mich habe noch keine Angelvereine gesehen, die z.B. diese Pflanzen hegen und pflegen. Man sagt immer - beim NABU hört das Denken an der Wasseroberfläche auf, ist es bei vielen Angler und deren Zusammenschlüssen  nichgt anders ?


----------



## Degibaer (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deinen letzten Satz würde ich glatt unterschreiben, allerdings hat Euer vorgehen weder was mit Lobbyarbeit zu tun, sondern mit plumper Rache.


 
 @Ralle24: Werd mal wach. Es geht doch nicht um Rache, sondern um die Sache. Wir müssen auch den Finger in die Wunde der anderen legen, wenn wir was erreichen wollen und als Naturschützer auch wahrgenommen werden wollen.  Die anderen (Nabu, Peta, Komitee gegen den Vogelmord und Co) sind da weit professioneller als die Jäger und Angler zusammen. Die haben ein gemeinsames Ziel und zwar alles das, was nicht in deren Naturweltbild passt, abzuschaffen. Wenn irgendeiner was in deren Augen Verwerfliches tut, wird angezeigt und der Sünder medial ans Kreuz geschlagen, egal ob mit Substanz oder ohne. Wenn in deren steuer- und spendenfinanzierten Gebieten, Tier ertrinken oder verhungern, wird darüber schnell hinweggegangen, da diese Dinge in den Medien nicht gepusht werden oder zur Anzeige kommen. Durch deren Lobbyarbeit werden diese Organisationen als "Gutmenschen" wahrgenommen und wir als die "Bösen" Naturnutzer und Tierquäler. Wir haben es jahrelang zugelassen, dass wir von den anderen am Nasenring durch die Manege geführt wurde. Wir haben unser Ding im Stillen gemacht. 

 Die anderen stehen in der Zeitung, wenn Sie einen Baum oder ein Biotop pflegen. Ihr pflegt doch auch Gewässer und schneidet bspw. Weiden aus, bloß  machen wir das mit eigenem Geld, die anderen für Zuschüsse und mit Spenden. 

 Die träge Masse hat nichts gegen Jagd und Angeln, doch wir sie von einem kleinen Haufen gelenkt und aufgestachelt. Da müssen wir gegenarbeiten. Jagd und Fischerei sind Eigentumsrechte und Kulturgut und ich hab es satt, mich immer zu rechtfertigen. Im Laufe er Evolution war es recht wichtig, jagen und fischen zu können, - wer da nix drauf hatte, hatte ein Problem für sich und seine Sippe. Diese Veranlagungen zu pflegen und diesen mit Nachhaltigkeit nachzugehen ist nur natürlich und macht noch dazu Sinn für die Gesellschaft. 

 Die Grünen sind eine Verbotspartei. Wer was anderes glaubt, lebt im Wolkenkuckucksheim. Die Grünen haben weniger als 50.000 Mitglieder bundesweit. Die Jäger sind schon in NRW mehr und die Angler wahrscheinlich 10 mal so viele allein in NRW. Bloß machen die Jäger und Angler ihren Mund zu wenig auf. 

 Ich habe festgestellt, dass die SPD als grüner Koalitionspartner die Interessen des Landes nicht ohne weiteres den Grünen zum Spielen überlässt, wenn man sich einmischt und  den Abgeordneten mal die eigene Sicht der Dinge mitteilt. Die werden recht sensibel, wenn man sie auf deren Juniorpartner anspricht. Ich habe dies auf der Grünen Woche in Berlin und durch persönliche Ansprachen ausgetestet. Denen ist Jagd und Fischerei ja eigentlich egal, aber haben die Abgeordneten auch keinen Bock, es sich mit der Interessengruppe "Land" zu verscherzen. Wir müssen denen bloß ab und an mal klarmachen, dass wir verdammt viele sind und auch unter Umständen kampagnefähig.

 Ich will keine Pferde scheu machen, aber in den Schubladen der Grünen liegen verdammt viele Dinge, die ausgepackt werden, wenn wir nicht aktiver werden. 

 Das Land sind wir!
 In diesem Sinne: den Knüppel aus dem Sack!


----------



## Degibaer (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

_Zitat von Knsipel: "Ich für mich habe noch keine Angelvereine gesehen, die z.B. diese Pflanzen hegen und pflegen. Man sagt immer - beim NABU hört das Denken an der Wasseroberfläche auf, ist es bei vielen Angler und deren Zusammenschlüssen nichgt anders ?"_

Oh ha, da war sie wieder, die Deutungshoheit. Ich könnte auch sagen: In NRW gibt es die höchste Hasendichte in Deutschland, ich habe noch keinen von NABU gesehen, der was für diese Tiere getan hat. Bringt uns das weiter? Nein.

Lasst doch mal zu, dass andere auch was für die Natur tun, auch wenn die Nutzung aktiver ausfällt als bei Euch im NABU. Wenn wir alle offen und ehrlich zusammenarbeiten, kann man was für die Sache erreichen. In Niedersachsen werden bspw. Fallen in NSGs durch Jäger aufgestellt, um die Bodenbrüter zu schützen und siehe da, Erfolg stellt sich ein. Die jeweilige Basis ist soweit voneinander gar nicht auseinander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Bitte nicht allgemein- oder parteipolitisch werden, siehe unsere Regeln.
Danke.

Davon ab:
PETA ist nun z. B. beileibe kein Naturschutzverein, sondern das sind (sicher nicht nur) in meinen Augen spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer...

Wenn ihr diese Unterschiede schon nicht klarstellt bzw. denen diesen Status zuerkennt (den sie nicht mal selber beanspruchen), habt ihr weder in der Öffentlichkeit, bei Medien oder in der Politik eine Chance.

Solange Naturschutz sowohl bei richtigen Naturschutzverbänden wie auch beim DAFV oder dem normalen oder ökologischen Jagdverband immer mit Verboten, Restriktionen, Betretungsverboten etc. kommt, statt mit positiver Mitnahme, mit Möglichkeiten der Naturnutzung als zu fördernde und auszuweitende sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, solange werden immer auf der einen Seite die Verbotler haben und auf der anderen die (medial und politisch unterlegenen), die noch für etwas gesundem Menschenverstand und Eigenverantwortung stehen. 

Wer die Natur als solche versucht, vor statt für Menschen zu schützen, wird NIE IM LEBEN jemals einsehen (wollen oder können), dass es umso besser ist, je mehr Leute da draussen als Nutzer unterwegs sind (wobei Nutzen eben beileibe nicht nur Verwertung und Hege bedeutet (aus dem TSG abgeleitet wie beim DAFV), sondern eben auch gerade sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung) dass irgendjemand seine geliebten Insekten, Frösche oder Pflanzen beeinträchtigen sollen dürfte..

So wie Angler und Jäger da eine verengte Sichtweise haben, ist es auch bei der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie nicht anders.

Der Unterschied (siehe Forum Politik und Verbände):
Die Naturschutzindustrie macht eben professionelle Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, während wir leider den DAFV haben.............

Und es gibt auch bei der Naturschutzindustrie durchaus Leute, die weiter denken, so wie auch bei den Anglern..

Nur haben auf beiden Seiten genau leider diese eben weder groß was zu sagen, noch  gar eine Mehrheit...


PS:
Ich spreche hier ausdrücklich von den jeweiligen Dachorganisationen.

Bei der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie wie beim DAFV gibt es natürlich regionale und lokale Untergruppierungen, die da bedeutend weiter als die Holz- und Betonköppe in den jeweiligen Dachverbänden sind..


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

@Degibaer,
Da dich noch niemand im Board willkommen geheißen hat, tue ich das hier an der Stelle.
Herzlich Willkommen im AB!
Dein Beitrag entspricht meiner Meinung zur Nuturschutzpolitik, aber so was von!
Nur Vorsicht mit Politik hier, da wird entweder schnell zu gemacht , oder vielleicht sogar verwarnt.(AB Regeln)
Obwohl die Politik zu einen solchen Thema fast zwingend dazu gehört und es wie hier bei dir, gezielt um "Angelpolitik" geht!



> Ich will keine Pferde scheu machen, aber in den Schubladen der Grünen  liegen verdammt viele Dinge, die ausgepackt werden, wenn wir nicht  aktiver werden.


Das sieht man auch an verschiedenen Dingen, die derzeit laufen, so hat Thomas (Admin) hier schon von der Revision des BW Fischereirechts berichtet. Die soll in Arbeit sein!
Das Jagdrecht wird ebenso, wie zuletzt in NRW revidiert.

Danke übrigends auch an dich und Ulli, fürs Anzeigen!

Jürgen


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat: Knispel
Zu den 6 Euronen - bei uns wird auch ein Unkostenbeitrag genommen, der aber zu 100 % wieder in die heimische Biotoppflege wandert - könnte euer Verein doch auch machen - z.B. Tiere und Pflanzen am Gewässer im Wandel der Jahreszeiten - für das eingenommene Geld gibt es bestimmt ein paar kg Karpfen oder Refos extra.


Der NABU braucht die 6€ nicht Versteuern der Angelverein schon!


----------



## Knispel (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Der NABU braucht die 6€ nicht Versteuern der Angelverein schon!



Quatsch - die meisten Angelvereine sind *noch* gemeinnützig . Währen sie es nicht, müssten sie auch ihre Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträge usw. versteuern.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

@Degibaer
 Na wenn es nur 50 000 Mitglieder bei den Grünen sind, dann könnte da Ja einige Angler mächtig Einfluss ausüben.
 Stoff um zusätzliche Stimmen auch bei den Anglern zu bekommen gäbe es reichlich.
 So etwas wie die Durchgängigkeit von Fließgewässern, Giftstoffe in den Flüssen und Fischen, oder dem Erhalt von Fischarten, sollte sich kaum mit den Themen  normalen Grün-Wähler beißen.
 Das wäre aber selbst den Anglern oft nicht mal ein Kreuz wert. Vielen Anglern ist wichtiger ist das Sie  immer weiter machen können wie bisher.


 Setzt natürlich voraus, das Angler sich auch einbringen und für so etwas, findet ein Angler halt kaum Zeit, wenn die Fische beißen.

 Na ja, die 500€ Strafen für Tierschutzvergehen haben sie wohl zu recht erhalten, die wichtigere Frage ist aber, ob es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes wirklich nötig gewesen wäre.

 Lokaler unwichtiger Kleinkram eigentlich, trotzdem finde ich es gut wenn es vor Ort Leute gibt, die das dann melden.


----------



## Knispel (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es gibt auch bei der Naturschutzindustrie durchaus Leute, die weiter denken, so wie auch bei den Anglern..
> 
> 
> Bei der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie wie beim DAFV gibt es natürlich regionale und lokale Untergruppierungen, die da bedeutend weiter als die Holz- und Betonköppe in den jeweiligen Dachverbänden sind..



#6#6:m:m

Genau meine Meinung , Nur "spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie" finde ich doof - der DAFV ist doch auch ein Verband der "Naturschutzindustrie" und wird, wenn er nicht auf Grund seiner "Dusseligkeit" u.U. seine Gemeinnüptzigkeit verliert, das gleiche Programm fahren müssen - oder wünschen wir uns, dass der Verbantsbeitrag von z.Z. 2,00 auf ca. 5,00 - 10,00 Euronen für den BV steigt ....


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Knispel schrieb:


> Quatsch - die meisten Angelvereine sind *noch* gemeinnützig . Währen sie es nicht, müssten sie auch ihre Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträge usw. versteuern.


 
 Teilweise lassen sich sogar die Mitgliedsbeiträge von der Steuer absetzen.

 Ich verstehe das "*Noch"* nicht so recht!
 Es gibt solche und solche.


----------



## Knispel (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Weiß ich Bernd, aber jeder Verein kann beim zuständigen Finanzamt seine Gemeinnützigkeit beantragen ( wolgemerkt "beantragen" ob sie denn stattgegeben wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert ) - wenn sie es denn nicht wollen ist es ihr Problem und müssen halt Seuern zahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Knispel schrieb:


> #6#6:m:m
> 
> Genau meine Meinung , Nur "spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie" finde ich doof ...



Industrie beinhaltet eben professionelles Handeln, was beim DAFV ja leider komplett fehlt...

Und NABU, BUND etc. sind genau so eine (professionell) handelnde Industrie wie z. B. auch der ADAC...

Die MÜSSEN mit Verboten etc. kommen, um einfach verbreitbare "Erfolge" nachweisen und damit weitere Spenden generieren zu können.

Denn wenn man der birkenstocktragenden, doppelnamigen Lehrersgattin beim Einkauf in der Bioabteilung vom Aldi in der Großstadt als Erfolg verkaufen würde, dass eine weitgehende Nutzung der Natur gerade zu Freizeitzwecken mehr für Natur und Naturverständnis bringt, als ständige neue Schutzgebiete zur Beruhigung des schlechten Gewissens, würde die sicher nicht so schnell spenden, wie wenn es heisst, wir haben gegen böse Angler (Jäger, Bauern etc.) ein weiteres Verbot durchgesetzt, um der armen Natur zu helfen...


----------



## Degibaer (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

@Taxidermist, Thomas: die anderen sind zentralistisch organisiert- von oben nach unten, wir mit unseren Organisationen von unten nach oben. Wir sind zwar in jeder Gemeinde vertreten aber was bspw. in Berlin ankommt ist oft der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. Dies liegt wohlgemerkt an uns, an den Leuten die gewählt werden und an der finanziellen Ausstattung, die wir zubilligen.

 Unsere zentralen Verbände können bei der finanziellen Ausstattung die Lobbyarbeit gar nicht alleine machen, da muss die Basis helfen. Ideel und finanziell.

 Bei den Jägern hat sich eine Initiative neben dem Jagdverband gegründet. Siehe link.
http://www.natuerlich-jagd.de/
 Diese Initiative will informieren, mobilisieren und Einfluss nehmen und ist privat finanziert. Dadurch, dass auf keine Verbandsmeinung Rücksicht genommen werden muss, können ganz andere Themen besetzt werden.

 Wir müssen alle Mann aktiver werden und für uns und unser Tun die Toleranz einfordern, die wir auch anderen zubilligen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Degibaer schrieb:


> Bei den Jägern hat sich eine Initiative neben dem Jagdverband gegründet. Siehe link.
> http://www.natuerlich-jagd.de/
> Diese Initiative will informieren, mobilisieren und Einfluss nehmen und ist privat finanziert. Dadurch, dass auf keine Verbandsmeinung Rücksicht genommen werden muss, können ganz andere Themen besetzt werden.



Gefällt mir - und zeigt, dass wohl auch bei den Jägern das gleiche Problem herrscht wie bei uns:
Unfähige Verbände...

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164

Speziell zu den Jagdfreunden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Knispel schrieb:


> Weiß ich Bernd, aber jeder Verein kann beim .................wenn sie es denn nicht wollen ist es ihr Problem und müssen halt Seuern zahlen.


 Kommt noch etwas hinzu, teilweise benötigt man die "Gemeinnützigkeit" um überhaupt ein Gewässer  pachten zu können.
 Nicht selten findet sich heute  das Naturschutzziel in den Satzungen der bewirtschaftenden  Angelvereine wieder.


----------



## Degibaer (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

@Thomas: Unfähige Verbände möchte ich das nicht nennen. Die Mehrheit der Mitglieder will, dass sich die Zentralen mit "Folklore" und weniger mit den Kernaufgaben beschäftigen. Es fehlt auch schlichtweg das Geld. Bei uns Jägern kostet der Mitgliedsbeitrag p.a. weniger als der Gegenwert bspw. einer ordentlichen Runde Getränke. Was können wir den erwarten für diesen Betrag? Was nichts kostet ist nichts wert. Interessenvertretung muss uns mehr Geld wert sein. Dies muss auch uns Jungs der Basis klar sein. Rummäkeln können wir uns nicht mehr leisten, aktiv werden! Sonst werden über unserer Köpfe hinweg Fakten geschaffen. 

 Ich will mit meinen Kindern jedenfalls noch eigenverantwortlich, nachhaltig und mit Freude jagen und um dies zu erhalten ist es mir schon jetzt Zeit und Geld wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Degibaer schrieb:


> Ich will mit meinen Kindern jedenfalls noch eigenverantwortlich, nachhaltig und mit Freude jagen und um dies zu erhalten ist es mir schon jetzt Zeit und Geld wert.


Wäre bei mir beim Angeln das Gleiche - nur ist der DAFV personell, politisch und in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit/Wirkung so  eine Amateurtruppe, dass diese das Angeln mit ihrer anglerfeindlichen Politik am Ende helfen zu beerdigen und somit definitiv dazu nicht geeignet sind.

Im Gegenteil:
Jeder Cent, der diesem DAFV entzogen wird, hilft am Ende den Anglern..

Daran:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230167
hat sich aktuell leider nämlich immer noch nicht nur nichts geändert - es ist sogar noch schlimmer geworden..

Mit dieser Amateur- und Trümmertruppe DAFV davon zu träumen, den Profis aus der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie auch nur ansatzweise Paroli bieten zu können oder sie zu anglerfreundlicher Zusammenarbeit zu zwingen, oder wirksam Lobbyarbeit für Angeln und Angler in Medien, Öffentlichkeit oder Politik abgehen zu können, ist und bleibt ein frommer Traum.

Leider.............


----------



## Heilbutt (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wer die Natur als solche versucht, vor statt für Menschen zu schützen, wird NIE IM LEBEN jemals einsehen (wollen oder können), dass es umso besser ist, je mehr Leute da draussen als Nutzer unterwegs sind (wobei Nutzen eben beileibe nicht nur Verwertung und Hege bedeutet (aus dem TSG abgeleitet wie beim DAFV), sondern eben auch gerade sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung) dass irgendjemand seine geliebten Insekten, Frösche oder Pflanzen beeinträchtigen sollen dürfte..
> 
> ...



Obwohl ich ja selbst Angler bin und ein gewisses eigenes Interesse haben sollte, ich verstehe deine Sichtweise nicht:

Die effizienteste Maßnahme wäre nun mal die Natur VOR dem Menschen bzw. den Folgen menschlichem Handels zu schützen.

Vor nichts anderem müsste die Natur sonst bewahrt werden!!!

Das ist für mich der Widerspruch in deiner Ansicht, das Naturschutz möglichst viele Naturnutzer braucht!

Wir Angler sind eine von hunderten "Interessengemeinschaften" die logischerweise fordern "gewisse Einschnitte" hier hinein vornehmen zu dürfen, und das ja auch vielerorts tun dürfen, so wie z.B. MotoCross-Fahrer und wie gesagt viele andere "Naturnutzer" auch.

Das aber "wahrer Naturschutz" nur MIT diesen allen geht, leuchtet mir nicht ein.
Ich kann und muß problemlos damit leben das es (sowieso schon immer kleiner werdende) Schutzgebiete gibt oder geben wird, in denen jegliche Nutzung nicht erlaubt ist.

Maßnahmen der "Naturschutzindustrie", wie du es so schön reisserisch nennst, die dazu dienen einen dort mal ursprünglich vorgeherrschten Zustand zumindest annähernd wieder herzustellen, werden übrigens nicht nur durch Spendengelder, sondern auch durch teils beträchtliche Steuermittel finanziert.

Hierzu zählt wohl auch diese, ohne Zweifel in der Durchführung unter aller Sau, Aktion mit dem abgelassenen Weiher.

Nochmal, ich "nutze" die Natur ja selber, aber eben nicht nur als Angler. Teilweise müssten sich meine Ansichten in Anbetracht meiner unterschiedlichen Hobbies sogar widersprechen.
Daher kann ich mich nicht unbedingt guten Gewissens als Naturschützer bezeichnen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Die effizienteste Maßnahme wäre nun mal die Natur VOR dem Menschen bzw. den Folgen menschlichem Handels zu schützen.


Die  Natur sorgt für sich selber und wird die Menschheit  - wie bisher auch jede andere dominante Art - irgendwann entsorgen. 
Und dann wird wieder eine Explosion von Arten stattfinden, wie schon zigmal geschehen in der Geschichte des Lebens.-

Naturschutz macht NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH Sinn, wenn man sie in der jetzigen (dem Menschen einigermaßen genehmen) Form versucht, FÜR Menschen zu erhalten - also auch und gerade deren Nutzung (im Falle von Angeln und Jagd bei uns also sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung). 

Also praktisch aktiver Menschenschutz.....

Die Natur braucht nicht VOR Menschen geschützt werden - wenn die Menschheit nicht mehr tragbar sein wird, wird sie von der Natur entsorgt.

Und auch das Märchen von genetischer Vielfalt, die "für die Natur" nötig wäre (Artenvielfalt, Diversifikation), ist einfach Unfug.

Für den Menschen ist das nötig, für eine menschengerechte Natur.

Das Leben wurde schon zigmal fast komplett ausgelöscht, und jedesmal kam es vielfältiger als vorher zurück..

Der Natur, dem Leben, ist das vollkommen latte!!!!

Nur der Menschheit nicht, die eine auf die menschlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnittene Natur zum (über)leben braucht..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Na, da kommt ja nochmal Bewegung rein.



Knispel schrieb:


> Wir machen auch Führungen hier, aber auf ausgewiesenen Ruten und nicht Querfeldein, das werden die NABU-Kollegen bei euch auch so machen.
> 
> Genau das ist ein Teil des angewandten Naturschutzes.#6
> 
> Man sagt immer - beim NABU hört das Denken an der Wasseroberfläche auf, ist es bei vielen Angler und deren Zusammenschlüssen  nichgt anders ?



Mein Reden.





Degibaer schrieb:


> @Ralle24: Werd mal wach.
> Bin hellwach.
> Es geht doch nicht um Rache, sondern um die Sache. Wir müssen auch den Finger in die Wunde der anderen legen, wenn wir was erreichen wollen und als Naturschützer auch wahrgenommen werden wollen.
> 
> ...



Zu politischen Dingen äußere ich mich auf Grund der Forenregeln nicht.
Der fetzige letzte Spruch passt dann wieder in genau das Medium, welches ich Dir ein paar Beiträge vorher schon für eure Kampagnen empfohlen habe.



Degibaer schrieb:


> _Zitat von Knsipel: "Ich für mich habe noch keine Angelvereine gesehen, die z.B. diese Pflanzen hegen und pflegen. Man sagt immer - beim NABU hört das Denken an der Wasseroberfläche auf, ist es bei vielen Angler und deren Zusammenschlüssen nichgt anders ?"_
> 
> Oh ha, da war sie wieder, die Deutungshoheit. Ich könnte auch sagen: In NRW gibt es die höchste Hasendichte in Deutschland, ich habe noch keinen von NABU gesehen, der was für diese Tiere getan hat. Bringt uns das weiter? Nein.
> 
> ...



Und wieder Zustimmung. Was das jedoch mit einer fragwürdigen Anzeige zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht. Insegsamt erscheint mir euer Vorgehen konzeptlos und unausgegoren.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> PETA ist nun z. B. beileibe kein Naturschutzverein, sondern das sind (sicher nicht nur) in meinen Augen spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer...
> 
> Wenn ihr diese Unterschiede schon nicht klarstellt bzw. denen diesen Status zuerkennt (den sie nicht mal selber beanspruchen), habt ihr weder in der Öffentlichkeit, bei Medien oder in der Politik eine Chance.
> ...





Degibaer schrieb:


> @Taxidermist, Thomas: die anderen sind zentralistisch organisiert- von oben nach unten, wir mit unseren Organisationen von unten nach oben.
> 
> Ui, Neuigkeiten :q
> Ehrlich, dass es so sein könnte und sollte ist wahr. Um zu erfahren wie es wirklich ausschaut, empfehle ich die ausgiebige Lektüre in unserem Angelpolitikforum.
> ...



Äh, welche Toleranz genau billigt ihr den "anderen" zu ? Und wozu brauchen wir Toleranz ? Toleranz ist notwendig wenn wir Fehler machen. In der grundsätzlichen, waidgerechten und extensiven Ausübung von Jagd und Fischerei braucht es keinerlei Toleranz, sondern die Rückgewinnung des Verständnisses in der Gesellschaft. Ich hoffe mal, eure Initiative hat ein durchdachteres Konzept als das, was Du hier vermittelst, sonst wird das eine Eintagsfliege.



Degibaer schrieb:


> @Thomas: Unfähige Verbände möchte ich das nicht nennen.
> 
> Aber ich !!!!
> 
> ...



Genau. Und was ist dazu nötig ? Bekämpfen der Naturschutzverbände, oder Erhalt der Natur?



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja selbst Angler bin und ein gewisses eigenes Interesse haben sollte, ich verstehe deine Sichtweise nicht:
> 
> Die effizienteste Maßnahme wäre nun mal die Natur VOR dem Menschen bzw. den Folgen menschlichem Handels zu schützen.
> 
> ...



Danke Holger. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Degibaer schrieb:


> Bei den Jägern hat sich eine Initiative neben dem Jagdverband gegründet. Siehe link.
> http://www.natuerlich-jagd.de/
> Diese Initiative will informieren, mobilisieren und Einfluss nehmen und ist privat finanziert. Dadurch, dass auf keine Verbandsmeinung Rücksicht genommen werden muss, können ganz andere Themen besetzt werden.



Hab mir die Seite angesehen. Ich finde sie gut, ausgewogen und zielgerichtet.
Woher Du/Ihr die hier vertretene Hetzkampagne ableitet, bleibt mir jedoch schleierhaft. Die Inhalte der Seite sprechen jedenfalls eine ganz andere, vernünftige, Sprache.
Du/Ihr habt mit der Seite/der Initiative direkt sicher nix zu tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau. Und was ist dazu nötig ? Bekämpfen der Naturschutzverbände, oder Erhalt der Natur?


Wer die spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie und die amateurhafte Naturschutztruppe vom DAFV bekämpft, hilft ja damit der Natur - im Sinne einer möglichst breite Nutzung der Natur durch den Menschen - im Falle von uns Anglern zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung.....

Ansonsten verweise ich nochmal hierauf:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturschutz macht NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH Sinn, wenn man sie in der jetzigen (dem Menschen einigermaßen genehmen) Form versucht, FÜR Menschen zu erhalten - also auch und gerade deren Nutzung (im Falle von Angeln und Jagd bei uns also sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung).
> 
> Also praktisch aktiver Menschenschutz.....
> 
> Die Natur braucht nicht VOR Menschen geschützt werden - wenn die Menschheit nicht mehr tragbar sein wird, wird sie von der Natur entsorgt.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hier hat sich ja eine rege Diskussion entwickelt. Es wurde soviel geschrieben, dass ich nur auf ein paar Punkte die mir aufgefallen/aufgestoßen sind eingehen möchte.

Das Bsp. mit den "Nacktbadern", sollte es sich so darstellen wie geschildert, ist natürlich unakzeptabel. Aber ich finde es nicht zielführend immer die Verfehlungen einzelner dazu zu nutzen ganze Gruppierungen zu verteufeln. Denn wenn das schule macht sieht es für uns Angler ziemlich schlecht aus gemessen an den Müllmengen, die ich regelmäßig mit vom Wasser nehme und eindeutig von Anglerkollegen stammt.

Es gibt, wie in der gesamten Gesellschaft, einfach einen gewissen Prozentsatz von Menschen, die sich daneben benehmen. So ein Verhalten gehört gemeldet/geahndet sollte aber nicht dazu dienen Stimmung gegen Gruppen zu machen, sofern es nicht institutionelles Handeln ist.

Dann noch zu diesem Zitat:


Knispel schrieb:


> [...] Ich für mich habe noch keine Angelvereine gesehen, die z.B. diese Pflanzen hegen und pflegen. Man sagt immer - beim NABU hört das Denken an der Wasseroberfläche auf, ist es bei vielen Angler und deren Zusammenschlüssen  nichgt anders ?



Ich habe das schon des öfteren Mitbekommen und kenne auch einige Bsp. dafür. Z.B. das hier: http://jugendgruppe-fvn.bplaced.net/projekte/naturschutzprojekt-baggersee-unterelchingen/ (Ich habe weder mit dem Verein noch mit dem Projekt etwas zu tun. Jedoch war das der einzige Link der mir auf die schnelle einfiel.)

Ein Zitat aus dem Link: 





> Gelände des Naturschutzprojektes umfasst ca. 12 Hektar. Hiervon beträgt die Wasserfläche etwa 4 Hektar. Außerhalb des “Lebensraum Wassers” berherbergt das Gelände ein wertvolles Sumpf- und Schilfbiotop für viele Vogel-, Reptilien- und Amphibienarten.



Also davon, dass bei (allen) Anglern das denken über der Wasseroberfläche aufhört, kann nicht die Rede sein.

Ich für meinen Teil finde leider in Beiden Lagern viel zu viele Meinungen mit denen ich wenig anfangen kann. Wie z.B. das exklusive Uferbetretungsrecht gewisser "Naturschützer" wie auch die häufig vorgetragene Forderung nach Besatz von fangreifen "Kochtopffischen" in mMn ungeeigneten Gewässern alla ReFo und Zander, um nur zwei Bsp. zu nennen.

Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch eine Anekdote erzählen. Ein mir bekannter (inzwischen pensionierter) Revierförster ging eines Tages mit mir durch den Wald und zeigte mir eine Pflanze und fragte ob ich wüsste was das sei. Ich kannte die Pflanze damals nicht und er erklärte mir das sei das Schwertblättrige Waldvögelein (Cephalanthera longifolia). Und fragte ob ich wisse was man tut wenn man so etwas findet. Ich verneinte erneut und er sagte: "Das reißen wir gleich raus sonst kommen die Naturschützer und nehmen einem den Wald weg."

Damals wurde mir klar, dass nur durch Integration aller Interessensgruppen und den Abbau des gegenseitigen Misstrauens eine starke Lobby für den Erhalt und die Verbesserung der ländlichen Lebensräume erreicht werden kann. 

Denn von überschwemmten Wiesen im Frühling profitiert sowohl der Hecht als auch der Kranich


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Zitat: Knispel

Zitat:
Zitat von *Gü.a.Pa.* 

 
_

Der NABU braucht die 6€ nicht Versteuern der Angelverein schon!_

Quatsch - die meisten Angelvereine sind *noch* gemeinnützig . Währen sie es nicht, müssten sie auch ihre Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträge usw. versteuern. 


Da liegst du falsch, Mitgliedsbeiträge sind Steuerfrei aber nicht die Erlaubnisscheine sowie andere diverse Einnahmen die müssen Versteuert werden.
Bei uns war schon die Steuerprüfung und ,mussten Nachzahlen!
Und es hat auch schon große Vereine und auch Verbände erwischt. Seit ein paar Jahren werden Angelvereine von den Finanzämtern überprüft, so jedenfalls in Bayern.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Zitat: Knispel
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Gü.a.Pa.*
> ...



 Da hast Du natürlich auch recht...#6


----------



## Degibaer (16. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

@Ralle24: da hab ich dich ja schwer getroffen. Hass, Rache, Hetzkampagne? Mitnichten. Bekämpfen von Naturschutzverbänden? Eindeutig Nein. 

 Glaube mir, wir sind schwer aktiv im kleinen wie im großen und das wir hier bspw. Bodenbrüter hegen, Flächen aus der Produktion nehmen, Feldholzinseln, Hecken und Teiche anlegen und pflegen usw. usw. sind nur Teile unseres Tuns. 

 Wir tun hier verschiedenste Dinge für unser aller Natur, die Akzeptanz der Jagd und das Miteinander im ländlichen Raum und - auch wenn das Dein Weltbild erschüttert- projektbezogen mit örtlichen Vertretern des Naturschutzes, mit den Bauern, Imkern und anderen Partnern des ländlichen Raumes gemeinsam. 

 Zum Thema Toleranz einfordern:
 Toleranz, auch Duldsamkeit, ist allgemein ein Geltenlassen und Gewährenlassen fremder Überzeugungen, Handlungsweisen und Sitten. Und wenn jemand Freude hat, bspw. Vögel zu beobachten, Käfer zu schützen, Fleisch oder kein Fleisch zu essen, bitte. Aber ich möchte mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, wie ich zu leben habe, wenn ich mich im Rahmen der Gesetze bewege.  Und das Bewegen im Rahmen des Gesetze fordere ich auch von anderen wie dem Nabu ein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

 Was soll daran falsch sein, seine Interessen zu artikulieren? Nabu und Co. nutzen sämtliche Medien für ihre Sache und Stimmungsmache und haben gewaltige PR Budgets, die außer Frage,  professionell eingesetzt werden. Warum sollten wir uns nicht zu Wort melden und mal selbst aktiv werden? 

 Und wenn alles so schlecht bestellt ist um die zentralen Interessenvertretungen der Angler dann ist es doch erst recht Zeit, zu handeln. 

 Was ist denn Dein Beitrag für die Natur und Vertretung Deiner Interessen als Angler?


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Degibaer schrieb:


> Was soll daran falsch sein, seine Interessen zu artikulieren? Nabu und Co. nutzen sämtliche Medien für ihre Sache und Stimmungsmache und haben gewaltige PR Budgets, die außer Frage,  professionell eingesetzt werden. Warum sollten wir uns nicht zu Wort melden und mal selbst aktiv werden?
> 
> Da ist gar nichts falsch dran. Dennoch ist eure Aktion ein Racheakt und widerspricht so ziemlich allem, was auf der genannten Seite zu lesen ist.
> 
> ...



Über meinen Beitrag zum Naturschutz kannst Du ebenfalls genug hier im Forum lesen. 
Meine Beiträge zur Wahrung anglerischer Interessen habe ich inzwischen weitestgehend eingestellt, weil ich einsehen musste, dass die Masse der Angler nicht an der Wahrung ihrer Angelegenheiten interessiert sind. Ebenfalls deutlich im Politikforum nachzulesen.

Meine Frage, in wie weit Du mit der verlinkten Seite direkt zu tun hast, blieb unbeantwortet. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die MAcher dieser Seite mit deiner Aktionund deiner militanten Grundeinstellung solidarisieren wollen.


----------



## Lommel (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Nicht die Aktion an sich (obwohl ich mich damit schwer tue), sondern die Art der Ausführung finde ich persönlich daneben. Da gibt es doch, wie schon geschrieben, wesentlich elegantere Methoden. Es würde dem Nabu keinen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, wenn er das auch mal zugeben würde.

Die Organisation Nabu finde ich allerdings gut. Ich habe selbst, mit meinen Kindern hier am Niederrhein, schon an Nabu-Führungen durch Vogelschutzgebiete teilgenommen. Man lernt einiges über die Flora und Fauna und hört mal eine andere Sicht der Dinge. Macht einen nicht dümmer.


----------



## Deep Down (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ......
> Die effizienteste Maßnahme wäre nun mal die Natur VOR dem Menschen bzw. den Folgen menschlichem Handels zu schützen.
> 
> Vor nichts anderem müsste die Natur sonst bewahrt werden!!!
> ...



Ich frage mich bei solchen Äußerungen immer, welcher ursprüngliche Zustand der Natur denn nun eigentlich genau geschützt werden soll?

Eine Natur/Umwelt ohne Menschen?

Seit 120.000 Jahren wird Europa durch menschliche Einflüsse geprägt und die letzte Kaltzeit endete etwa vor 11.000-12.000 Jahren. 

Welcher Zustand ist denn in diesem hoch dynamischen System gemeint und soll hergestellt werden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei solchen Äußerungen immer, welcher ursprüngliche Zustand der Natur denn nun eigentlich genau geschützt werden soll?
> 
> Eine Natur/Umwelt ohne Menschen?
> 
> ...



Gerne noch einmal.

Ziel ist immer der letzte bekannte und wiederherstellbare Zustand größter Biodiversität. Das ist sehr oft eine extensive Kulturlandschaft, wie sie bis ca. 1950/60 weiträumig verbreitet war. 
Dazu ist weniger Schutz, als vielmehr Arbeit notwendig. Ein Umstand, der auch vielen Naturschutzorganisationen schwer fällt zu akzeptieren, und der sehr viel Geld kostet. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensive_Landnutzung_in_Mitteleuropa


https://www.landwirtschaft-bw.info/pb/,Lde/755409_1068087_649459_649471

http://www.rheinische-kulturlandschaft.de/downloads/srk/Gruenland_Infoblatt.pdf

Nur mal als Beispiele. Bei Google findest Du mehr.

Es handelt sich also weder um die Wiedererweckung der Dinosaurier, noch um den totalen Ausschluß des Menschen.

Angler *könnten* dazu beitragen und mit dem Naturschutz Hand in Hand arbeiten, wie es leider viel zu selten auch geschieht.


----------



## Matthias_R (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Fische sind schwimmendes Gemüse .


 

Cool! Da kann ich ja Vegetariern im Bekanntenkreis ein Barsch- oder Hechtfilet als "Gemüsebrätling" anbieten!
:vik:


----------



## Werner1 (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gerne noch einmal.
> 
> Ziel ist immer der letzte bekannte und wiederherstellbare Zustand größter Biodiversität. Das ist sehr oft eine extensive Kulturlandschaft, wie sie bis ca. 1950/60 weiträumig verbreitet war.
> Dazu ist weniger Schutz, als vielmehr Arbeit notwendig. Ein Umstand, der auch vielen Naturschutzorganisationen schwer fällt zu akzeptieren, und der sehr viel Geld kostet.


 
mit sehr viel mehr Arbeit und Geld ist es wohl nicht getan. Das würde auch ein zurückfahren des heutigen Lebensstandards bedeuten. 


Gruß
Werner


----------



## zokker (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Die natur hat nicht ein problem sondern sieben milliarden und es werden immer mehr.
Der einzig richtige weg wurde schon in den 70gern abgewürgt (club of rome).
So lange gier und geld diese welt regieren ... Na mal sehen wie lange es noch gut geht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



zokker schrieb:


> Die natur hat nicht ein problem sondern sieben milliarden und es werden immer mehr.
> Der einzig richtige weg wurde schon in den 70gern abgewürgt (club of rome).
> So lange gier und geld diese welt regieren ... Na mal sehen wie lange es noch gut geht.





Und was dieser Club of Rome nicht alles für Horrorszenarion für die 90er/2000er Jahre vorgerechnet hat. Und? War alles totale Schaumschlägerei und Panikmache, nichts davon ist eingetreten, im Gegenteil, der Umwelt geht es besser als zuvor, trotz steigender Zahlen.

Wann begeift man endlich, daß der Mensch genau so ein Teil der Natur ist wie alles andere. Dieser Grundgedanke, daß der Mensch das Problem sei, führt genau zu diesen Auswüchsen, die wir jetzt haben.


----------



## antonio (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und was dieser Club of Rome nicht alles für Horrorszenarion für die 90er/2000er Jahre vorgerechnet hat. Und? War alles totale Schaumschlägerei und Panikmache, nichts davon ist eingetreten, im Gegenteil, der Umwelt geht es besser als zuvor, trotz steigender Zahlen.
> 
> Wann begeift man endlich, daß der Mensch genau so ein Teil der Natur ist wie alles andere. Dieser Grundgedanke, daß der Mensch das Problem sei, führt genau zu diesen Auswüchsen, die wir jetzt haben.



klar ist der mensch teil der natur und der mensch an sich ist auch nicht das problem nur eben die immer weiter zunehmende menge an menschen.
und was ist zuvor? vor 1500 vor 1800 usw.
alles ein bischen zu pauschal betrachtet.

antonio


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Was ich mich immer frage:

US-amerikanische Nationalparks sind auch streng geschützt (die Behörden verstehen da gar keinen Spaß bei Müllsauereien etc.) und werden trotzdem massenhaft genutzt. Da darf man sehr oft auch angeln, zelten usw.

Scheint dort trotzdem irgendwie zu funzen ohne komplette Aussperrung.

Allerdings sind die Dinger natürlich auch weitaus größer als hierzulande.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



antonio schrieb:


> klar ist der mensch teil der natur und der mensch an sich ist auch nicht das problem nur eben die immer weiter zunehmende menge an menschen.
> 
> alles ein bischen zu pauschal betrachtet.
> 
> antonio



Du sagst es, zu pauschal betrachtet.


----------



## zokker (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und was dieser Club of Rome nicht alles für Horrorszenarion für die 90er/2000er Jahre vorgerechnet hat. Und? War alles totale Schaumschlägerei und Panikmache, nichts davon ist eingetreten, im Gegenteil, der Umwelt geht es besser als zuvor, trotz steigender Zahlen.
> 
> Wann begeift man endlich, daß der Mensch genau so ein Teil der Natur ist wie alles andere. Dieser Grundgedanke, daß der Mensch das Problem sei, führt genau zu diesen Auswüchsen, die wir jetzt haben.



Natürlich gehört der mensch zur natur, aber doch nicht in solch einer art und weise (überbevölkerung).
Und was ist mit dem ständigen wachstum? Neues wirtschaftssystem brauchen wir, welches nicht nur das ziel hat, ständig die rendite zu steigern.
Wenn ich schon immer höre " wachstum und stabilität" da wird mir übel.


----------



## Perca3.0 (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

für alle die sich für sich für *die Frage welche Rolle Menschen und deren Interessen im Naturkonzept von großen Umweltschutzorganisationen spielen* interessieren:

http://www.worldwatch.org/node/565

Der NABU ist sicher nicht so groß und mächtig wie World Wildlife Fund (WWF), Conservation, International (CI) oder The Nature Conservancy (TNC).

*Was die Rolle des Menschen und somit auch des Anglers im Konzept von Naturschutzorganisationen angeht, kann man aber auf jeden Fall was lernen.*

Viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## BERND2000 (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und was dieser Club of Rome nicht alles für Horrorszenarion für die 90er/2000er Jahre vorgerechnet hat. Und? *War alles totale Schaumschlägerei und Panikmache, nichts davon ist eingetreten, im Gegenteil, der Umwelt geht es besser als zuvor, trotz steigender Zahlen.
> *
> Wann begeift man endlich, daß der Mensch genau so ein Teil der Natur ist wie alles andere. Dieser Grundgedanke, daß der Mensch das Problem sei, führt genau zu diesen Auswüchsen, die wir jetzt haben.


 
 Abwarten, wie war das noch mit dem Optimisten der vom Hochhaus fällt ?
 Seine letzten Worte solle, "*bis hier ging alles gut*" gewesen sein, noch kurz bevor er den Boden erreichte.

 Ich denke das es besser geworden ist kannst´e vergessen, es kümmert nur Niemanden mehr.`
 Es wurde übertrieben, aber das es besser wurde ist auch so eine Übertreibung.

 Öl und Gas ist nur so billig, weil man nun halt noch rücksichtsloser fördert. (Ölsande auskocht und Chemie in den Boden presst)
 Vermutlich konnten sich Umweltschützer früher so etwas gar nicht vorstellen, das wäre Ihnen zu unvernünftig vorgekommen.
 Wasserkraft wurde ausgebaut und weitere Flächen für Energiepflanzen gerodet.
 Die Meere wurden wie vorhergesehen fast leergefischt.
 Alle Großfische sind längst Überfischt, nun züchtet und hält man sie. Für das Futter werden dann die Kleinfische gefischt und auch schon überfischt.
 Die Haie in Gefahr zu verschwinden, die Tune stark bedroht. 
 Na ja essen sollte man so etwas so oder so seltener, viel zu hohe Belastungen mit Giftstoffen. 
 Aber ein spannender Versuch, was geschieht im Meer wenn man die Top Jäger ausrottet ?

 Das N.Polarmeer wird schon heute als Schiffsrute nach Asien genutzt, obwohl es ja gar nicht wärmer geworden sein soll.

 Der Einsatz von Giftstoffen ist nicht weniger geworden, auch wenn die Stoffe wirksamer wurden ,..einige behaupten das vor allem deshalb Bienen und Wiesenvögel verschwinden.
 Natürlich gelangt so etwas aber auch ins Grundwasser oder fließt an der Oberfläche ins Meer.
 Dort findet sich dann auch der  Kunststoff wieder, so genannten Müllstrudel oder als Feinteile angereichert mit Giften.

 Der Aralsee verschwindet so langsam und einigen Ströme wird so viel Wasser entzogen das sie das Meer nicht mehr erreichen.

 Die letzten Elefanten werden auch immer seltener, im Amerika (Ursprung) und Europa verschwunden, in Asien kaum noch vorhanden, na ja ob sie in Afrika noch 100 Jahre durchhalten ? 
 Besser ich mach nicht weiter...:q



 Für uns sollte reichen das sich Wanderfische auch heute nicht wie von allein ausbreiten, sondern im Gegenteil oft immer seltener werden, wenn man sie nicht mit Besatz erhält.
 Der Aal wurde erheblich seltener, nicht nur der Aal in Europa.
 Der Stör verschwand zwischenzeitlich aus weiteren Regionen, so das er nur noch in einem Fluss vorkommen soll, sich dort aber nicht mehr vermehrt.

 Aber du hast recht, es wurde besser, sehe ich am Kormoran.

 1.Wurden es mehr.
 2. Geht es uns so gut, das wir Nahrungskonkurrenten begrüßen.|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Werner1 schrieb:


> mit sehr viel mehr Arbeit und Geld ist es wohl nicht getan. Das würde auch ein zurückfahren des heutigen Lebensstandards bedeuten.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Werner



Och nö, Werner.:q

Es geht natürlich nicht um eine gesamthafte Rückkehr zur extensiven Nutzung.

Bei der heutigen, insbesondere landwirtschaftlichen, Nutzung bleiben viele kleine Brachflächen übrig, die es "modern" zu bearbeiten nicht lohnt. Werden die sich selbst überlassen, führt das zu einer Verarmung der Artenvielfalt. Also müssen die so gepflegt werden, dass es einer extensive Nutzung nahekommt. Das kostet Geld und Arbeit.
Bestes Beispiel ist die sanfte Beweidung von Heideflächen und Magerrasen durch Nutzvieh.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [...] Magerrasen durch *Nutzvieh*.



Finde ich nicht nett wie du die senseschwingenden und heuabtransportierenden Freiwilligen des privaten Naturschutzes bezeichnest :q:q

Sry den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Nur weil es in unserem Land der Umwelt tatsächlich besser geht als in den 80ern sollte man nicht davon ausgehen, dass dies global auch der Fall ist


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht nett wie du die senseschwingenden und heuabtransportierenden Freiwilligen des privaten Naturschutzes bezeichnest :q:q



:q:q Der war gut.:q:q

Ich gehör ja auch dazu, da darf ich das.


----------



## Degibaer (18. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Fährt einer zur Artenschutztagung der Grünen am Samstag nach MS? Einer vom Landesfischereiverband spricht dort auch über die Wasser Rahmen Richtlinie. Remmel kommt auch.
P.S.: Ralle 24: ich fahre nicht aus Hass und Rache ;-)


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo an Alle Mitdiskutierer, 

*beim Lesen des Threads kam mir die Idee, und diese Anregung möchte ich an die Moderatoren/Adminstratoren weitergeben, ob es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll wäre hier eine Rubrik einzuführen
"Natur-, Gewässer-, und Artenschutz". *

Abgesehn davon, dass sich offensichtlich breites Interesse dafür findet, wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit das als Anliegen der Angler auch hier allgemein zur Sprache kommen zu lassen. 

Beispielweise wäre da Platz für Hinweise auf negative Gewässerentwicklungen (Diskussionen um Verbauungen von Fließgewässern etc) oder zur Situation bedrohter Arten (Huchen, Lachs etc.). Auch fände sich Raum für aktuelle News, z.b. zu den leider aktuellen Fischsterben ausgelöst durch Havarien von Biogasanlagen oder auch Industriekatastrophen (Verschmutzung von Theiss und Donau in Ungarn mit Schwermetallen etc...) Es könnte ein "Unterforum" sein in dem Naturschutz im weitesten Sinne aus auch anglerischer Perspektive diskutiert werden könnte.

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Wir haben schon alle Bereiche, die notwendig sind und man das diskutieren kann, wenn man das will.

Fragen zu negativer Gewässerentwicklung vor Ort kann z. B. sowohl hier im Form Bewirtschaftung wie auch im passenden PLZ -Forum diskutiert werden.
eine weitere Zersplitterung des Forums ist da unnötig.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Konkret war es zb so, dass ich nicht wusste, wo ich das Beispiel eines durch eine Biogas-Anlagen-Havarie zerstörten norddeutschen Meerforellen-Baches hätte einstellen sollen. Da wurde ein jahrelang mühevoll aufgebautes und erfolgreiches Meerforellen-Programm kaputt gemacht. Unter `Gewässerbewirtschaftung´wäre das Thema sicher nicht optimal geparkt; erst die Postleitzahl ausfindig zu machen, um es dann in einem regionalen Unterforum unterzubringen ist nicht immer möglich, und würde auch die gesamtgesellschaftliche Dimension unterschlagen (weil es dann nur von lokal interessierten gelesen würde). 

Aber wie gesagt, war nur als Anregung gedacht. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Es gibt schon für (die meisten) Angler alle notwendigen Sparten. Naturschutz gehört nicht dazu...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Es gibt schon für (die meisten) Angler alle notwendigen Sparten. Naturschutz gehört nicht dazu...


 
|good:    Da braucht man weiter nichts zu sagen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Da du die Naturschützer in deinen Postings immer als die anderen darstellst scheinst du dich ja als keinen zu sehen. *Das unterscheidet uns denn ich sehe mich durchaus als Naturschützer wenn auch kein organisierter*.
> 
> Es wird für mich immer unverständlich bleiben warum Interessensgruppen die zum einen im Kern sehr ähnliche Interessen haben und zum anderen relativ schwach positioniert sind es schaffen sich mehr aneinander Aufzureiben anstatt die  Gemeinsamkeiten herauszuarbeiten und in diesen Bereichen versuchen etwas zu erreichen.
> 
> ...





E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Es gibt schon für (die meisten) Angler alle notwendigen Sparten. Naturschutz gehört nicht dazu...




Huch...


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ironie kommt geschrieben einfach nicht rüber....


----------



## Sneep (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ironie kommt geschrieben einfach nicht rüber....




Hallo,

wie wäre es denn mit einer Rubrik für Leute die nur angeln wollen?

SneeP


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie wäre es denn mit einer Rubrik für Leute die nur angeln wollen?
> 
> SneeP



Die macht keinen Sinn. Wenigstens darüber reden sollten sie auch noch wollen. Denn wer nur angeln will soll das einfach tun und braucht keine Forum


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo, 

hier ein schönes Beispiel, wie Naturschützer (BfN) und Angler (DAFV) an einem Strang ziehen, wenn es um den Schutz von Fließgewässern vor Klein(st)wasserkraftwerken geht:

http://bfn.de/0401_2014.html?&cHash=f064c24cd97b3db68beff9c9d2c19f25&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=4858

Denn diese Klein(st)wasserkraftwerke dienen meist dem privaten Geldbeutel einiger weniger Personen viel mehr als der gesamtgesellschaftlichen Energiewende; dazu aber zerstören sie die letzten frei fließenden Fluss- und Bachabschnitte... 

So sollte die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Naturschützern und Anglern aussehen! #6

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Sorry, das sind Naturschützer unter sich - der DAFV ist ein Naturschutzverband und hat nix mit Anglern zu  tun - im besten Falle mit organisierten Angelfischern als denen, die das alles zahlen.


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

können wir uns denn wenigstens darauf einigen, dass die Verhinderung der kleinen Wasserkraft im ureigensten Interesse der Angler liegt?

Das du den Verband nicht wirklich liebst, hat sich ja bereits rumgesprochen.
Diese grundsätzlich negative Einstellung muss einen ja nicht daran hindern bestimmte Aspekte gut zu finden.

Ich finde es gut und richtig, wenn in dieser Frage überall Verbündete gesucht werden. 

Gerade wenn sich der Naturschutz, der ja zwischen grüner Energie und Fischschutz hin und her gerissen ist, sich zum Fischschutz bekennt hat das Gewicht.

Es gibt eine Reihe anderer Übereinstimmungen.
Man muss da trennen können. Es gibt Themen wo wir zusammen was erreichen und es gibt Themen, wo wir etwas gegeneinander durchsetzen müssen z.B. Kormoran.

Wir können uns den Naturschutz nicht wegzaubern, also heißt es das Beste daraus machen.

snEeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ich bin für Wasserkraft.

Wir haben ja keine "Natur" im eigentlichen Sinne mehr, auch kaum natürliche Gewässer.

Da gehört Bewirtschaftung schon deswegen dazu, um eine möglichst große Artenvielfalt zu erhalten (für die Bedürfnisse der Menschen, nicht einfach so (nur dafür sollte Naturschutz da sein in meinen Augen)) - und zur Bewirtschaftung gehört eben auch die Wasserkraft.

So wie der Biber ja auch durch (Quer)Verbauung von Gewässern neue Biotope für andere Arten  im ruhigeren Wasser als bisher im schneller strömenden schafft.

Es kommt nur drauf an, wie man das macht - nicht die Wasserkraft per se ist das Problem. 

Nur, dass niemand bezahlen will für entsprechende Maßnahmen - weder die Betreiber, der Staat, die Stromkunden noch die Bewirtschafter (Vereine/Verbände) betroffener Flüsse.

Ich bin dafür, dass die Wasserkraft so gestaltet wird, dass eben entsprechende Auf/Abstiegsmöglichkeiten und Durchgängigkeit geschaffen werden. Und dafür auch der Steuerzahler gerade stehen muss wie seinerzeit bei der Atomkraft.

Und beim Kormoran seh ich nach wie vor keine großen Probleme, da dies immer ein lokales Problem ist und auch lokal bereits heute (Vergrämung/Abschüsse) geregelt werden kann auf Landesrechtsbasis.

Wir sind da also nicht einer Meinung.

Und wenn dieser DAFV solche Dinge wie Wasserkraft und Kormoran (vermeintlich "anglerfreundlich") nur vorschiebt (wobei das meiste nicht mal auf deren Mist gewachsen ist, sondern die sich nur an andere anhängen, die da die Arbeit machen) um davon abzulenken, dass sie sonst gar nix hinkriegen und damit meinen, die zahlenden, organisierten Angelfischer hinter sich versammeln zu können, sind wir nicht mal ansatzweise eienr Meinung.

Mit richtigen Naturschützern lässt sich als Angler in Kooperation und mit Argumenten sicher für Angler mehr anglerfreundliches erreichen.

Mehr als jemals mit diesem DAFV, mit seiner Truppe aus Rentnern, Amateuren und abgehalfterten Politikern an der Spitze dieses Verbandes der organisierten Angelfischer..

Deswegen brauchen wir ja so dringend endlich einen richtigen Anglerverband im Bund, statt dieser verkappten Möchtegernnaturschutztrümmertruppe DAFV....

Der dann auch mit richtigen Naturschützern vernünftig zusammen arbeiten könnte...


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo,

  wir hätten uns über fast alles einigen können, aber wer hingeht und behauptet, dass die kleine Wasserkraft eine gute Sache und für Fische nicht negativ ist, solange sie nur richtig konstruiert ist, blendet die Fakten aus.

  Für Herrn Mustermann habe ich Verständnis, wenn er es gut findet, dass das Wasser nicht sinnlos runterläuft, sondern dass man da noch Geld mit verdienen kann und grünen Strom produziert.

  Der Admin eines Anglerboards sollte Zugriff auf Fakten haben, die diese Auffassung ins Wanken bringen.

  In Deutschland gibt es ca.7.700 WKA.
  350 große mit >1MW
  7350 kleine mit < 1MW
  Zusammen produzieren die gut 3% des deutschen Stroms
  und 1,5 % des deutschen Energieverbrauchs.

  Die 7350 Anlagen der kleinen Wasserkraft liefern nur 5% des Wasserkraftstroms, 350 große Anlagen die restlichen 95%
  Das heißt, die über 7.000 Kleinanlagen liefern 0,15 % des deutschen Stroms!
  Das würde keiner merken, wenn die weg wären.

  Dagegen muss man die Nachteile sehen.
  -Stauhaltung vor dem Wehr mit Seencharakter
  - die Entstehung von Methan im Staubereich.
  -Behinderung der Fischwanderungen
  -Mortalität in aller Regel über alle Arten > 10 %
  -Unterbrechung des Kiestransportes für die Erneuerung der Laichplätze.
  -Viele Anlagen noch auf Stand Weltkrieg I
  -Wirtschaftlich nur durch Subventionen und Abgaben der Stromverbraucher rentabel
  -Ausleitungsstrecken fallen trocken.

um hier nur einmal die wichtigsten zu nennen.

  Vor allen Dingen sollte man sich davor hüten zu denken eine Fischtreppe würde einen funktionierenden Auf- und Abstieg garantieren. Fischtreppen sind ein Notbehelf.
  Es gibt immer wieder bestimmte Arten, die eine Treppe nicht annehmen.

  Was lange nicht beachtet wurde, ist er Umstand, dass sich vor allem Waller und Hechte in die Kammern legen und vor allem unter den Lachssmolts ordentlich aufräumen. Normalerweise würden sich Hecht und Smolt nie begegnen, da Smolts nachts sehr schnell und oberflächennah absteigen.

  Jetzt muss man abwägen, ob 0,15 % der deutschen Stromproduktion es Wert sind dafür unsere letzten intakten Bäche zu opfern und die Fische in diesem Maße zu massakrieren.
  Da regen wir uns hier über einen NABU-Teich auf.

  Ich habe immer noch die wage Hoffnung, dass es sich um eine provozierende These des Admins handelt, damit etwas Schwung ins Board kommt.

  Was aber, wenn er das ernst gemeint hat?

Noch ein paar Worte zum Kormoran. Wenn er kein Problem wäre, hätten wir jetzt wieder den Äschenbestand von vor dem Kormoran. Davon sind wir weit entfernt.
Das ist auch kein lokal lösbares Problem. 

Beispiel:
Bundesland xy hat im Winter 3000 Kormorane.
1.000 werden "letal vergrämt". Jetzt denkt das Milchmädchen
wir hätten 3000-1000=2000.
Stimmt leider nicht, wir haben immer noch 3000.
Es haben aber 1000 weniger auf ihren Wanderungen Bundesland XY verlassen. 

Das mag gut sein für die Holländer und Dänen. Im Abschußgebiet bleibt die Zahl annährend gleich, da die Kormorane nicht standorttreu sind.
Ich bin immer auf andere angewiesen wenn ich in punkto Kormoran etwas für mein Gebiet verbessern will.
Lokale Lösungen gibt es da nicht, zumindest nicht bei den überwinternden Kormoranen. 

  SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ich hab nie behauptet, die wären nicht negativ für Fische.

Es kommt nur drauf an, das bestmöglich zu kompensieren, wozu es verschiedenste Möglichkeiten gibt (siehe z. B. die Studien aus Luxemburg gerade, um Aale an Turbinen vorbeizuleiten mittels "Boddenrinnen" ,was wohl ganz gut funzt)..

Davon ab geb ich dir in einem absolut recht:
Noch mehr kleine Wasserkraft braucht keiner.....

Zudem sind die meisten betroffenen Fische eh für Angler uninteressant, weil sie eh geschont sind wie z. B. der Lachs..

Diese Lachsprojekte sind eh rausgeworfenes Geld angesichts des immer wärmer werdenden Wassers - sinnvoller wäre es da, statt Vergangenem hinterher zu trauern besser bei uns auf wärmeresistentere Arten zu setzen und Lachse da zu schützen, wo es noch länger sinnvoll ist (kältere Gegenden mit entsprechenden Laichgewässern, Skandinavien etc.).

Äschen sind - um zum Thema Kormoran zu kommen - einfach und schlicht doofe Viecher. Um Äschenbestände kleinzukriegen genügen viel weniger Kormorane, die Äschen kannst Du ja fast tottreten mit Watstiefeln, ohne dass die flüchten. Und dann fressen die auch noch ruhig weiter.... 

Sind wohl eher daher einfach ungeeignet für diese Gewässer....

Selbstverständlich wäre aber in europaweites Kormonanmanagement zu begrüßen - hast Du schon mal mitgekriegt, dass der DAFV was anderes macht, als sich in der EEA zu treffen?

Wo sind konkrete Maßnahmen und Lobbyarbeit in der Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft des DAFV zu dem Thema???

Was machen die mit den Millionen von organisierten Angelfischern abgezockter Kohle wirklich Sinnvolles?

Bei beiden Fragen - Wasserkraft wie Kormorane - ist aber der DAFV kein bisschen hilfreich, weder für Angler noch für die Natur..

Die werden doch von niemand ernst genommen, der in Sachen Naturschutz, Wasserkraft oder Kormoranmanagement wirklich was zu sagen hat (ok. ausser von ein paar Verbandlern und Angestellten dieser Truppe auch sonst von niemand ernsthaft...)..

Daher sage ich doch:
Ein richtiger Anglerverband würde wahrscheinlich am Ende besser mit den Naturschützern zusammen arbeiten können als dieser DAFV - und mehr für Gewässer, Fische UND Angler erreichen....


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Sneep, 

da nimmst du mir die Worte im positiven Sinne aus dem Mund. Gutes Posting! Wollte eben etwas weniger detailliert dasselbe schildern. 

@Thomas: Vielleicht bringen dich die folgenden Bilder dazu deine Meinung zu Wasserkraft zu überdenken. Fischtreppen oder ähnliches sind zwar besser als nichts aber leider oft nur reine Kosmetik, die der Beruhigung von Anglern und Co. oft mehr dienen, als dem Schutz der Gewässer und Arten. *

Allein schon die Fische die ständig in den Turbinen zerhäckselt werden, hier ein paar Bilder zerhäckselter Aal-Haufen *:r|bigeyes: http://www.fliessgewaesserschutz.de/folgen.html

Zitat auch aus dem Text: *"Die Tötungsraten [pro Kleinkraftwerk] liegen bei 25-90 % und sind stark von der Turbinenart abhängig. Eine besondere Gefahr stellen Kraftwerkskaskaden dar: Bereits nach sieben Kleinwasserkraftanlagen mit einer Tötungsrate von 50% sind von 1000 Aalen, die an der ersten ankommen, an der letzten nur noch 15 am Leben!" *

*Dann die regelmäßigen flächendeckenden Fischsterben z.b. durch Stauraumspülungen von Kraftwerken, geschweige denn die damit verbundene Verschlammung der Kies-Laichbetten... Hier schockierende Videos von der Mur in Österreich* :r: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOtig4NiRvc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jysV43-2bwk

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Das wären übrigens die Natur- und Gewässerschutzthemen aus Anglersicht, die ich meinte, die in einer eigenen Rubrik im Forum sicher gut diskutiert werden könnten #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> @Thomas: Vielleicht bringen dich die folgenden Bilder dazu deine Meinung zu Wasserkraft zu überdenken. Fischtreppen oder ähnliches sind zwar besser als nichts aber reine Kosmetik, die der Beruhigung von Anglern und Co. oft mehr dienen, als dem Schutz der Gewässer und Arten.


Nö, weil da auch die Forschung inzwischen viel weiter ist und es inzwischen viele bessere Möglichkeiten gibt.

Zahlen (wollen) muss es halt einer........

Wie gesagt, seltsamer Naturschutz:
Wenn der Biber querverbaut, ists gut für die Natur (der wird sogar geschützt dafür!), wenns der Mensch macht, schlecht..

Bis auf die Turbinen (wo querverbaut ist wegen Wasserkraft) sind aber die Folgen die genau gleichen......

Immer wenn Schützer meinen, die Natur schützen zu wollen, pfuschen sie genau dieser Natur damit genauso ins Handwerk wie all die Umweltsäue........................

Da muss wesentlich mehr Pragmatismus und wesentlich weniger Ideologie her auf Seiten der Schützer.

Dazu könnte ein richtiger Anglerverband gute Ansätze bieten - der DAFV sicher nicht mit seiner Kormoran- und Wasserkraftscheuklappe...



PS:
Ernsthafte Frage (weil ichs nicht weiss, ich weiss nur, dass ich da immer gut Mefos fangen konnte):
Wie kaputt sind eigentlich die norwegischen Gewässer, wo wirklich an fast jedem möglichen Rinnsal ne Turbine steht???


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, seltsamer Naturschutz:
> Wenn der Biber querverbaut, ists gut für die Natur (der wird sogar geschützt dafür!), wenns der Mensch macht, schlecht..
> 
> Bis auf die Turbinen (wo querverbaut ist wegen Wasserkraft) sind aber die Folgen die genau gleichen......



Hallo Thomas, 

allein wenn du die Videos der Stauraum-Spülung oben anschaust kannst du doch nicht ernstlich behaupten die Folgen eines Biberbaus und eines Wasserkraftwerks seien die gleichen bis auf die Turbinen - was ja im Übrigen an sich schon Unterschied genug wäre!

Dazu kommt doch noch dass Biberbauten nicht aus Stahlbeton, sondern aus organischem Material sind, sprich: auch wieder verschwinden. Dazu sind sie bei Hochwasser und auch so oft für Fische nach oben wie unten passierbar. 

Außerdem: kennst du Biberbauten die Flüsse wie den Lech von der Quelle bis zur Mündung alle paar Kilometer auf hunderten Metern Breite quer verbauen und in eine Kette von Stauseen verwandeln? Nur um sich dann nach der Einmündung in die Donau als genau dieselben Querverbauungen fortzusetzen, über Ländergrenzen hinweg bis zum schwarzen Meer? 

Biber mit Wasserkraftwerken zu vergleichen - das ist doch ein haltloser Vergleich. 

Man denke nur dass bis zu Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts 6m (!) lange "Hausen", eine Störart (siehe: Europäischer Hausen, auf Wikipedia) bis zu uns in Bayern die Donau heraufgezogen sind! Alles unwiederbringlich kaputt und verloren, genauso wie die früher gigantischen Schwärme an Nasen und Äschen, der "Donau-Lachs", der Huchen, der massenhaft im ganzen Einzugssystem der Donau vorkam, heute auf winzige durch Besatz künstlich gestützte Inselpopulationen geschrumpft... 

Der Lech sah noch bis 1930 wie eine Flusswildnis mit ZIG Nebenarmen in Alaska aus. (nämlich so: http://www.lechallianz.de/unser-lech-gestern/) Heute alles kanalisiert, zerstört, verbaut; heute sind es nur noch Stauseen, verbunden durch einen kanalartigen Flusslauf. Ein Trauerspiel. 

Deswegen gilt es die letzten verbliebenen Bäche nicht auch noch mit Kleinstkraftwerken zuzupflastern, obwohl das viele wollen, siehe dieses traurige Beispiel einer Wildwasser Klamm im Allgäu wo aber noch Grund zur Hoffnung auf Einstellung der Planung besteht: http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Oberallgae...-der-Allgaeuer-Hochalpen-article10004067.html
Hier Bilder des (noch unverbauten) Wildflusses: http://www.eisenbreche.de/?Ansichten

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

halten wir fest:

Du bist für Wasserkraft, obwohl du weißt, dass sie schädlich für Fische ist.
Diese Schäden sollen bestmöglich kompensiert werden. Wer definiert denn "bestmöglich"?
Was die Konstruktion von Fischtreppen betrifft, gibt es gute Fortschritte, zugegeben. Das trifft aber nicht für den Abstieg zu, hier wurden schon sehr viele Konstruktionen als der absolute Durchbruch gefeiert um dann nie wieder in Erscheinung zu treten.

Aber die neuerdings von der Wasserkraftlobby ins Rampenlicht gezogenen neuen "fischfreundlichen" Anlagen funktionieren nur bis zur abschließenden Untersuchungen nach Fertigstellung der WKA. Dann gibt es plötzlich keine Daten mehr zur Mortalität. Diese Turbine fördert so viel Kies ins Unterwasser, dass hier laufend gebaggert werden muß.

Diese Anlagen sind besser als eine 60 Jährige Turbine mit einem Rechen, der nur Bäume abhält. Ihre eigentliche Aufgabe besteht aber darin die Politik glauben zu machen beides sei möglich, Wanderfische und Ökostrom.
Das Problem ist jetzt, der Ökostrom stört sich nicht am Lachs, der Lachs aber womöglich am Ökostrom.

Der Lachs hat ganz andere Probleme als die Erderwärmung.
Das mag einmal wichtiger werden. Die Verbauung der Flusse ist mit Sicherheit die aktuell grössere Hürde.
Ich denke, ich habe genug Einblick um sagen zu können, dass das absolut keine Geldverschwendung ist.
Ich wollte ausserdem nicht wissen wie mancher Fluss ohne Lachsprogramm heute aussähe.

Nach deiner Ansicht sind die Turbinenverluste im wesentlichen auf geschonte  und damit anglerisch wertlose Arten beschränkt. Abgesehen davon, dass diese Einteilung mir nie in den Sinn gekommen wäre, stimmt sie nicht.
Turbinenverluste haben die jüngeren Jahrgänge und die Laichwanderer aller möglichen Arten sowie lange Fische wie Aal und Hecht.

Zu den Äschen.
Äschen sind nicht blöde, sondern sehr gut an ihren Lebensraum angepasst.
Die Viecher können auch nichts dafür, dass wir die natürlichen Feinde der Kormorne ausgerottet haben und einen winterlichen Zusammenbruch der zu grossen Population 
durch Besatz und Fischzuchtteiche immer wieder verhinderen.

Äschen sind auf relativ klare Flussabschnitte mit wenig Deckung optimiert. Auf diesen Gewässertyp und die hier vorkommenden Räuber haben sich die Äschen über Jahrhunderte eingestellt und sind hier Forelle und Co überlegen.
Da macht es Sinn im Schwarm zusammen zu bleiben und im Mittelwasser im Kreis zu schwimmen.
Dieses Verhalten spielt dem Kormoran aber direkt in die Hände.
Die Äsche ist aber dabei ihr Verhalten zu ändern und verlagert ihre  Aktivitäten zunehmend in die Nacht.
Das dauert aber. 

Wir ändern andauernd die Spielregeln. Wenn dann eine Art nicht mehr nachkommt mit Anpassen, heißt das nicht  der Fisch habe keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr in seinem angestammten Lebensraum.

Wenn eine Fabrik warmes Kühlwasser einleitet, ist ja der 
Ansatz, diese Einleitung zu verhindern. Da kommt ja auch kein Mensch auf die Idee jetzt auf Buntbarsch und Diskus umzuschwenken.

SNEEP


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Du denkst halt immer noch, man muss die Natur vor dem Menschen schützen um vergangene Zustände irgendwie zu bewahren - obs den Menschen nützt oder nicht, ist da scheinbar nicht die Frage - auch nicht die Frage, was man anrichtet, indem man eine Art fördert und eine andere nicht .(Beispiel Kormoran/Äsche  oder auch Lachs).

Die Natur hilft sich selber und hat schon immer dominierende Arten (wie zur Zeit den Menschen) zurechtgestutzt.

Man muss den Menschen eine lebenswerte Natur geben zum Nutzen.

Das ist wahrer Naturschutz - FÜR den Menschen.

Dann muss man aber auch als Schützer die Natur FÜR den Menschen und seine Bedürfnisse schützen und akzeptieren, dass gerade heute in unsere Kulturlandschaft Natur genutzt werden MUSS.

Ich angle z. B. gerne an Wehren/Stauanlagen/Kraftwerken, wo erlaubt - da gibt's Fisch..

Zwar alles so eingeschleppte Arten wie z.B. Zander und Waller oder auch Karpfen.

Aber wenn die Natur nicht jede sich bietende Nische besetzen würde - auch vom Menschen gemachte - gäbe es heute auch weder Kartoffeln noch Tomaten, Paprika oder Gurken bei uns im Garten...

Das Kunststück vernünftigen Naturschutzes ist für mich nicht der Versuch, lange Vergangenes irgendwie - und oft genug gegen die Menschen - zu erhalten.

Sondern in unserer Jahrtausende alten Kulturlandschaft Bewirtschaftungsformen zu finden, die es der Menschheit erlauben, noch möglichst lange die Natur nutzen zu können. 
Also Schutz der Natur MIT und FÜR die Menschen.

Und da ist es für mich als Angler z. B. nicht entscheidend, welche Fischarten von Schützern als zu schützend angesehen werden - sondern welche ich beangeln kann.

Und das möglichst nachhaltig (also ohne große Besatzkosten - siehe Grundel ;-))

Äschen gehen nicht mehr, weil sie dem Fraßdruck nicht mehr gewachsen sind? 

Ist da die Lösung für Angler wirklich das Abschiessen aller Kormorane?

Oder könnte man auch mal drüber nachdenken, welche Fischarten weniger gefährdet wären, um die dann an diesen Gewässern zu fördern?

Ich habs schon mal geschrieben:
Die Schützer in ihrem Wahn, Vergangenes mit aller Gewalt bewahren zu wollen, machen genauso schlimme "menschliche Eingriffe" wie die größten Umweltsäue..

Jeder menschliche Eingriff, auch der krampfhafte Schutz, sind und bleiben nun mal menschliche Eingriffe.

Und wenn man schon eingreifen will, sollten wenigstens so viel Menschen wie möglich was davon haben.

Und nicht nur die Schützer ihre spenden- und Drittmittelfinanzierten Aussperrungsoasen.

Und es gibt unter den Schützern wahrlich genügend Vernünftige  (mehr sogar als bei Anglern), die über ihren Tellerrand gucken können und mehr die Natur FÜR als VOR den Menschen schützen wollen.

Eines ist leider gleich bei Anglern wie Schützern:
Die Vernünftigeren haben nicht das Sagen..


----------



## zokker (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Eine sehr philosophische ansicht die ich im großen und ganzen teile.
Nur mit dem " zurechtstutzen " der menschen hinkt die natur etwas hinterher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ein Philosoph versucht ja hinter die Dinge zu gucken - von daher: Danke...

Die Schützer kommen mir manchmal wie schlechte Ingenieure vor:
Ein Problem erkennen, das versuchen zu lösen - mit großer Fach- und Detailkenntnis, unbestritten.
Nur so oft eben ohne Blick fürs Ganze...
Dann die dadurch entstandenen 3 neuen Probleme lösen - von denen jedes wieder 3 neue Probleme schafft. Und so weiter.

Dann lieber Filosof......


----------



## zokker (29. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Ja, am besten man lässt die natur mal machen.
Aber anderseits, schafft ja auch arbeit und bringt geld in umlauf.
Und wenn das nicht teuer genug ist kann man ja immer noch mega öpp bauten angehen die keiner haben will. Oh tschuldigung, ich gleit schon wieder in die politik ab.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo, 

natürlich kann sich in jedem vergifteten Industriekanal Leben einstellen, und natürlich wird es Arten geben die in jedweder Brühe  und in jedem Kraftwerksee zurechtkommen. 
Aber solange es ALTERNATIVEN zu solchen Szenarien gibt is das doch kein Grund jeden Quatsch als gegeben und mit einem Achselzucken hinzunehmen. Es gibt Dinge, für die lohnt es sich zu kämpfen! 
Es gibt genügend Satz-Karpfen-Seen und Regenbogner-Puffs - muss ich nur deswegen es kampflos hinnehmen dass z.b. die letzten intakten Huchen- und Salmoniden-Gewässer zu ebensolchen mutieren? Ich meine: nein. 

Man sollte sich doch wenigstens einen kleinen Rest kritischen Denkens bewahren. 

Klar kann man unser Land mit Autobahnen zupflastern, klar kann man unsere Gewässer verbauen, logo, dass wir keine Moore brauchen, auch keine Auwälder, und hey, auch mit 10% Prozent der jetzigen Artenvielfalt wird die Natur irgendwie weiter machen, notfalls halt auch ohne uns. 
Aber die Frage ist halt: wollen wir das? 

Also ich hätte nicht gedacht das man als Angler hier beim Natur- und Artenschutz-ABC anfangen muss und sich selbst für grundlegendsten Gewässerschutz extremer rechtfertigen muss als bei einer Tagung des Bundesverbands der deutschen Industrie... 

Ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass wir was gegen die Zerstörung von Gewässern haben... hätte ich gedacht. 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Man stelle sich eine Jäger-Diskussionsrunde vor, in der man ernsthaft begründen muss, warum man es für sinnvoll hält, dass eine Gämsenpopulation nicht durch neue Skipisten vernichtet oder vertrieben wird, warum ein Birkhuhn-Hochmoor nicht trockengelegt, und warum ein Rotwild-Bergwald nicht gerodet werden sollte... Absurd..


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Schützer kommen mir manchmal wie schlechte Ingenieure vor:
> Ein Problem erkennen, das versuchen zu lösen - mit großer Fach- und Detailkenntnis, unbestritten.
> Nur so oft eben ohne Blick fürs Ganze...



Ja, der berühmte Blick für´s Ganze......

Dieser Blick besagt unwiderlegbar, dass wir auf ein globales, einheitliches Artenspektrum zusteuern. Das bedeutet, dass wir weltweit nur noch einen Bruchteil der heutigen Artenvielfalt haben, die wenigen übergebliebenen jedoch global, höchstens noch selektiert nach Klimazonen, überall gleich sind.
Für die "Natur" nach Thomas Verständnis vollkommen wurscht, denn in ein paar Millionen Jahren - nach dem Menschen - hat sich das alles wieder eingepegelt.

Stimmt sogar. 

Die Frage ist jedoch, ob man damit Thomas erklärtes Ziel, nämlich die Natur *für* den Menschen zu schützen, erreichen kann. Ich denke Nein. Vielmehr ist das der Weg, die Natur *vor *dem Menschen zu schützen. Also genau das, was Thomas eigentlich vermeiden möchte.

Dieser "Schutz" bedeutet eine im evolutonären Sinn vorübergehende Artenverarmung, logischerweise gefolgt vom Aussterben des Menschen, und die "Wiederauferstehung" der Natur. 

In so fern kann man schon behaupten, Thomas besitze den "Blick für´s Ganze". Jedoch mit ziemlich großen Scheuklappen, denn es mag noch eine Menge mehr geben, das der eigene Blick nicht erfasst.

Unterm Strich ist es jedoch vollkommen gleich, ob man Thomas´Thesen folgt oder nicht. Unumstößlicher Fakt ist, dass jegliche Bemühung vollkommen umsonst sind, gelingt es nicht die ungehemmte Vermehrung des Menschen in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Raum, Nahrung und Energie sind endlich. Und selbst wenn es dem Menschen gelingt, das Energie und Nahrung durch technischen Fortschritt auch in den nächsten tausend Jahren sicherzustellen, Raum lässt sich nicht vermehren. 
Solange dieses Thema nicht weltweit geregelt wird, geht es nur darum, ob wir mit ein paar Blümchen mehr oder weniger aussterben. 

Und nun kann man sich darin ergeben und zu eigenen Lebzeiten ausbeuten, was es auszubeuten gibt, oder man kann die Hoffnung hegen, dass der Mensch irgendwann seine angeblich so überragende Intelligenz einsetzt und die eigene Vermehrung einschränkt. Und dann wird der Naturschutz von heute wieder ungemein wichtig und bekommt einen Sinn. 
Vorausgesetzt, das Umdenken geschieht vor dem berühmten "point of no return".


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Raum, Nahrung und Energie sind endlich. Und selbst wenn es dem Menschen gelingt, das Energie und Nahrung durch technischen Fortschritt auch in den nächsten tausend Jahren sicherzustellen, Raum lässt sich nicht vermehren.
> Solange dieses Thema nicht weltweit geregelt wird, geht es nur darum, ob wir mit ein paar Blümchen mehr oder weniger aussterben.


Du siehst das vollkommen falsch - wenn erst mal Wasserkraft und Kormorane weg sind, geht's Menschen und Anglern erst mal besser..
:q:q:q

Da muss man ran, das ist das absolut Dringenste...

Oder so.........


PS:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unumstößlicher Fakt ist, dass jegliche Bemühung vollkommen umsonst sind, gelingt es nicht die ungehemmte Vermehrung des Menschen in den Griff zu bekommen.


Ich hab meine Vermehrung eingeschränkt und keine Kinder - darüber sind, glaube ich, viele recht froh...

:vik:

PPS:
@GoFlyFishing:
Man könnte statt die Alibiveranstaltung Kleine Wasserkraft oder Kormoran zu beackern auch auf die wirklich grundlegenden Dinge eingehen wie die  von dir genannte Gewässerverschmutzung z. B., oder den Ausschluss von immer mehr Menschen von der Nutzung der Gewässer mit damit einhergehender Artenarmut, oder den rapiden Bevölkerungszuwachs auf der Erde etc....

Ist natürlich nicht so nett und einfach vermittelbar wie wegen Huchen und Lachsen als Leuchtturmprojekten - die man dann nachher eh nicht beangeln darf - dann auf Wasserkraft loszugehen..

Nochmal:
Ich bin nicht per se für Wasserkraft oder deren Ausbau - aber das ist für Angler eines der kleinsten Probleme...

Ich würde es lieber sehen, wenn der Naturschutz sich daran machen würde, Wege für eine nachhaltige und breite Nutzung der Natur durch den Menschen arbeiten würde (wie im Naturschutzgesetz auch AUSDRÜCKLICH geschrieben: Pflege der Landschaft und Gewässer zur Erholung der Menschen, BNatSchG §1, (1), 3), statt immer wieder zu versuchen, gegen Menschen etc. zu arbeiten..

In Brandenburg schiessen sie jetzt Biber ab, weil deren Dammbauten Straßendämme unterspülen und damit Menschen gefährden..

Erst mit teuer Geld aufpäppeln, dann wieder wegräumen.

Das meinte ich unter anderem damit:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Schützer kommen mir manchmal wie schlechte Ingenieure vor:
> Ein Problem erkennen, das versuchen zu lösen - mit großer Fach- und Detailkenntnis, unbestritten.
> Nur so oft eben ohne Blick fürs Ganze...
> Dann die dadurch entstandenen 3 neuen Probleme lösen - von denen jedes wieder 3 neue Probleme schafft. Und so weiter.


Gibt's zig weitere  Beispiele (ganz aktuell z. B.: Südwestafrika, Aussperrung der Massai aus Schutzgebieten in für Menschen kaum bewohnbare Trockengebiete wegen Schutzgebieten - nur damit die Herren und Damen Schützer dann feststellen konnten, dass die Artenvielfalt durch das Fehlen der Bewirtschaftung durch Menschen (ausgewiesene Massai) rapide abgenommen hat und zudem der Naturschutz deswegen dort immer grundsätzlicher in Zweifel gezogen wird - auch dessen gute Seiten. Naturschutz GEGEN Menschen funzt eben nicht.)




PPPS:
Ralle hat vollkommen recht:
Es gibt viel zu viele Menschen - und viel zu viele unter diesen zu vielen, die meinen anderen vorschreiben zu können, wie sie zu leben haben, weil sie sich im Besitz der allumfassenden Wahrheit wähnen ("wähnen" kommt von Wahn) oder eben schlicht, weil sie die Macht dazu haben...

Da sind Schützer wie Umweltsäue genau gleich in ihrem Bestreben, andere zu unterdrücken und zu beherrschen.........

PPPPS:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dieser "Schutz" bedeutet eine im evolutonären Sinn vorübergehende Artenverarmung, *logischerweise gefolgt vom Aussterben des Menschen*, und die "Wiederauferstehung" der Natur.



Ralle, schon mal dran gedacht, dass die ungehemmte Ausbreitung der Menschen die größte Chance für die Natur (im Sinne der Schützer, VOR den Menschen schützen) sein könnte, weil sich auf diese Weise der Mensch am schnellsten und effektivsten abschafft (sprich, die Menschheit mangels Ressourcen kollabieren wird)??



Und in diesem Sinne finde ich die 500 Euro, welche die Schützer zahlen mussten, viel zu niedrig (Thema hier eigentlich)...

Wer wie Schützer Menschen unterdrückt und menschliche Bedürfnisse missachtet, sollte in dieser Welt viel deutlicher zur Kasse gebeten werden, wenn sich dazu die Möglichkeit bietet.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nicht so nett und einfach vermittelbar wie wegen Huchen und Lachsen als Leuchtturmprojekten - die man dann nachher eh nicht beangeln darf - dann auf Wasserkraft loszugehen..




Hallo, 

also ich beangle Huchen, und zwar durchaus erfolgreich #6 Wie kommst du darauf dass die nicht befischt werden dürfen? 
Dürfen bzw. müssen in vielen Gewässern ab Mindestmaß sogar entnommen werden! (Oftmals aber sinnvollerweise begrenzt auf einen oder zwei pro Jahr pro Fischer!)

Wo ich fische sind sie auch kein Besatz-Leuchtturm-Projekt, sondern (immer noch) schlicht und einfach natürlicher Teil des Fischbestands! Und genau das halte ich für schützenswert! Ein Kraftwerk aber an dieser Strecke und es wäre aus damit!  

Das alles schließt aber nicht aus, dass der Überschuss auch dieser "gesunden" Population problemlos anglerisch "abgeschöpft" werden kann! Und so sollte es auch sein! 

Und: bei solchen von dir angesprochenenen "Leuchtturm-Projekten" geht es doch nur darum dass eine Schonung gilt, solange die natürliche Reproduktion (noch) nicht gesichert ist. Ist die mal nicht mehr gefährdet wirst du z.b. im Rhein Lachse genauso fangen dürfen wie ich den Huchen hier... 

(Im Rhein zb gabs ja früher so viel Lachs dass Knechte und Dienstmägde sich in Schaffhausen bspw. schriftlich festlegen ließen, dass sie mindestens einmal pro Woche das Recht auf ein anderes Essen als Lachs haben... |bigeyes So waren die Verhältnisse, bevor die Gewässer vor Kraftwerken, Verbauung, Begradigung, und Industrie geschützt werden mussten... Aber heut fliegt man dann halt zum Lachsangeln, was man noch bis in die 30er Jahre "vor der Haustür" konnte nach Alaska oder Skandinavien... Verrückte Welt....)

Viele Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Deep Down (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> .....
> Das alles schließt aber nicht aus, dass der Überschuss auch dieser "gesunden" Population problemlos anglerisch "abgeschöpft" werden kann! Und so sollte es auch sein!
> .....



Das ist ja auch mal ne interessante These!


----------



## Sneep (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch mal ne interessante These!



Hallo,

bitte auch das Wort "Überschuss" nicht überlesen. 

Das bedeutet wir haben mehr Fische als für  die Erhaltung der Art gebraucht werden. Da sind wir bei Arten wie Huchen oder Lachs aber noch weit entfernt.

Dazu kommen Eier und Laicher, die an andere Gewässersysteme abgegeben werden.

Ich werde es nicht mehr erleben, dass beim Lachs mehr Tiere aufsteigen als gebraucht werden.

sneep


----------



## Deep Down (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Das Wörtchen "Überschuss" ist ja gerade das Unglaubliche an dieser These!


----------



## zokker (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Die strukturen der flüsse und die befischung der meere geben es einfach nicht mehr her das sich zb der lachsbestand wie vor langen zeiten wieder einstellt. Da kann man noch so viele besatztmaßnahmen durchführen. Bären, elche, wölfe sind ja auch verschwunden und werden, solange es hier menschen gibt,  nicht wieder heimisch.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte auch das Wort "Überschuss" nicht überlesen.
> 
> ...



 Überschuss...:q
 Ich wäre schon froh nicht mehr zu erleben, das sie ganz verschwinden.
 Ist heute doch  nun eine kurze Zeitspanne, wo man sich bemühte die Tiere zurückzubekommen oder zu erhalten.
 Das hat man schon ende 1800 ähnlich versucht.
Von Selbsterhaltung noch weit entfernt nun an Überschüsse zu denken, ist schon fast witzig.

 Würde man es wirklich ernsthaft mit allem zu Verfügung stehenden Mitteln angehen, würde auch Sneep es wohl noch erleben.
 Würde halt sehr viele  Milliarden kosten, aber machbar wäre es sicher.

 Wenige Rückkehrer nach Besatz, ist keine echte bleibende Verbesserung,  eher schnell so etwas wie Selbstbetrug.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hey Leute

es ist doch durchaus möglich, das landesweit sehr seltene Arten lokal durchaus häufig sind. 
Und wenn z.B. beim Huchen die weitere Ausbreitung der lokalen Population durch strukturelle Rahmenbedingungen nicht weiter möglich ist kann es durchaus vorkommen, das lokal (!) Tiere aus der Population abgeschöpft werden können ohne die Population zu gefährden. U.U kann so sogar weiteren bedrohten Arten lokal etwas Entlastung gegeben werden (z.B. Nase oder Äsche).

Auch bei der Seltenheit einer Art sollte man nie vergessen lokale, regionale, nationale, kontinentale und globale Seltenheit zu Unterscheiden. Vielen Menschen auf der Schwäbischen Alb kann man (wenn überhaupt) nur schwer vermitteln was an Buchenwäldern selten sein soll. Europäisch und global gesehen sind natürliche Buchenwälder sehr wohl selten.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo Markus, 

danke für die Erläuterung. Genauso ist das mit dem "Überschuss" gedacht. 

Im konkreten Bsp. das ich vor Augen habe, ist es z.b. so, dass die "überschüssige" Huchenpopulation aufgrund einer Kraftwerks-Querverbauung nicht flussab abwandern kann (wie sie das unter natürlichen Bedingungen machen könnte), und wenn man sie nicht anglerisch "abschöpfen" würde, könnte man nur zuschauen, wie sie sich mit den Äschen und Forellen nach und nach selbst die Nahrungsgrundlage wegfrisst, um sich dann erneut auf einem tieferen zahlenmäßigen Niveau (vorläufig) wieder einzupendeln usw... 

Das heißt übrigens auch, dass der "Überschuss" nicht allein dem menschlichen Verzehr zukommt, sondern z.b. auch in untere Flussabschnitte zur Bestandsstützung tranportiert, bzw. zum Abstreifen und zur Nachzucht in einen Fischereihof gebracht wird, um (leider) unzugänglich gewordene Flussabschnitte zu besiedeln! 


Grüße, 
Simon

PS: die vernünftige Hege jeder Tierart zielt doch darauf den natürlichen Überschuss abzuschöpfen; alles darüber hinaus wäre Raubbau am Bestand, alles weniger wäre keine Hege sondern ein Sich-Selbst-Überlassen (was selbstverständlichen u.U. auch sinnvoll sein kann, aber dann brauchen wir nicht mehr von anglerischer oder jägerischer Hege zu sprechen, das wäre dann komplette Ausschaltung des menschlichen Einflusses bzw. menschlicher "Nutzung"). Natürlichen Überschuss abschöpfen ohne den selbstreproduzierenden Grundbestand zu gefährden ist doch das ABC ökologischer Hege! Das ist Allgemeingut und keine "These" von mir. Umso seltsamer, dass manchen dies neu zu  sein scheint!

PPS: wer sich am Wort "Überschuss" stört kann es gerne politisch korrekt durch Wortneuschöpfungen wie "unglaubliche quantitative und qualitative Vielfalt der Natur" o. ä. ersetzen.


----------



## Deep Down (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Bleib locker! Es ist schon klar was gemeint ist!

Die Natur produziert an sich aber keinen abschöpfbaren Überschuss! Jeder Eingriff wirkt sich an anderer Stelle aus!

Aus der Sicht der menschlichen Nutzung, man kann auch Hege sagen, mag -vereinfacht gesagt- das Ziel sein, das Maximum über einem Mindestmaß als verwertbaren "Überschuss" abzuschöpfen! 

Über den Umfang des Eingriffes/Abschöpfung des Überschusses kann man nun herrlich philosophieren!


----------



## Sneep (31. März 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo,

Das Problem ist nicht die Anerkennung der nachhaltigen Fischerei als Grundlage, das dürfte unstrittig sein.

Was sehr wohl Raum für Diskussionen bietet die Frage, wo und wann beginnt der Überschuß?

Dazu muss ich zunächst wissen, wie ist der Bestand und wie viele brauche ich zur Erhaltung und Aufbau der Population und vor allem um genetisch sauber zu arbeiten.

Beim Lachs ist der tatsächliche Bestand in vielen Flüssen kaum genau zu ermitteln. Ich kenne lediglich die Zahl der gefangenen Tiere als Mindestzahl.

Nur an wenigen Gewässern kann ich durch Fang/Wiederfangmethoden an genauere Zahlen kommen.

Das Fischbestände regional sehr unterschiedlich sein können ist bekannt. 
Das man das nur regional betrachten kann ist aber nicht richtig. Um bei dem Beispiel mit den Huchen zu bleiben. 
Zahlreiche Huchen sind durch ein Kraftwerk in ihrem Flussabschnitt gefangen und erreichen nicht mehr die Laichgebiete.
Bevor ich diese Tiere zur Nutzung freigebe, ist zu prüfen ob andere Gewässer Bedarf an Laichtieren haben.
Man kann auch versuchen am Kraftwerk Änderungen herbei zu führen. 

Erst wenn das abgeklärt ist, kann ich diese Fische nutzen.

Über die Frage, ab wo Bestände nutzbar sind lässt sich trefflich streiten über das Prinzip eher nicht.

@Zokker

zwischen einem Lachs und einem Bären sehe ich schon noch Unterschiede. Ein nicht passender Vergleich.

Wenn in Hamburg ein Lachs die Elbe hochschwimmt, wird das kaum einer registrieren und es wird auch niemanden stören, es sei den man ist Besitzer  einer WKA.

Wenn ein Bär auf Futtersuche durch die Innenstadt trottet wird diese Gelassenheit sicher nicht zu beobachten sein.

@ deepdown

Wenn die Natur keine abschöpfbaren Überschüsse erzielt, woher kommen denn deine Angelfänge die du entnimmst und woher bekommen die Bären in Kanada ihren Fisch?

Der Kanadische Lachs muss einen Überschuß an Nachkommen erzeugen, mehr als er zur reinen Reproduktion bräuchte Er muss einen Überschuß erzielen, der mindestens die Verluste durch Räuber abdeckt. Die Lachsverluste duch Bären kontert die Art durch eine höhere Zahl an Nachkommen. Diese werden nicht alle zur Arterhaltung gebraucht, sind damit nutzbarer Überschuß.

SNeeP


----------



## GoFlyFishing (1. April 2014)

*AW: NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich*

Hallo, 

@ Sneep: das sind so viele Fallbeispiele, auf die ich unmöglich eingehen kann, und wie meistens sind die eigentlichen Meinungsunterschiede, so scheint es mir, bei näherem Betrachten gar nicht allzu groß. 

Eines aber muss ich klar stellen, denn untenstehende Interpretation meines Beispiels trifft nicht ganz zu:



Sneep schrieb:


> Um bei dem Beispiel mit den Huchen zu bleiben.
> Zahlreiche Huchen sind durch ein Kraftwerk in ihrem Flussabschnitt gefangen und erreichen nicht mehr die Laichgebiete.
> Bevor ich diese Tiere zur Nutzung freigebe, ist zu prüfen ob andere Gewässer Bedarf an Laichtieren haben.
> Man kann auch versuchen am Kraftwerk Änderungen herbei zu führen.
> ...



Erstens darf ich beruhigen, alle wichtigen Parameter sind selbstverständlich geklärt und zwar tiefergehender als das hier erörtert werden könnte. 

Zweitens handelt sich es in dem Bsp. nicht darum, dass die Huchen ihre Laichgebiete nicht erreichen würden, sondern im Gegenteil, dass sie dort Laichgebiete vorfinden, und dass die Population zwar wächst aber nachher nicht genügend flussab abwandern kann - bzw. halt trotz allem eine SOWOHL im Sinne des Artenschutzes wie ALS AUCH im anglerischen Interesse "nutzbare" sehr hohe Individuenzahl bleibt. Also wurden die geschilderten sinnvollen Hegepläne betreffs des "Überschusses" realisiert, solange leider keine effektiven Änderungen bezüglich der Querverbauung durchgesetzt werden können. 

(Übrigens ist das kein Einzelfall, sondern in vielen Gewässern des alpinen und voralpinen Raums darf der Huchen regulär beangelt werden, mit gewissen Restriktionen eben, teilweise auch "Fly only", und/oder eben 1 Entnahme pro Fischer pro Saison. Dazu setzen sich viele Fischer auch noch - wo diese nicht bereits vorgegeben sind - eigene Restriktionen wie widerhakenloser Einzelhaken am Streamer - wodurch die Mortalitäts- bzw. Verletzungsrate gehakter Untermaßiger extrem reduziert wird. Überdies fängt selbst der Huchenspezialist so selten und das meistens auch noch fast ausschließlich im Dezember/Januar nach vielen Schneidertagen, dass es zum Glück wenige Huchen-Fanatiker gibt. Ich kenne Leute die keine schlechten Fischer sind, und auch mal ein oder zwei Schneider-WINTER hinter sich haben! Auch das gibts!). PS: Eines meiner interessantesten Erlebnisse war zu sehen wie mittelgroße Forellen neben mir auf die trockenen Ufersteine aus Panik vor einem raubenden Huchen gesprungen sind, und der dann, anscheinenend um nachzusehen was sich da bewegt, oder was da zu hören ist, seelenruhig bis an die Fußspitzen meiner Watschuhe herangeschwommen kam... und danach langsam wieder abdrehte. Aber jetzt hör ich auf, bevor man mir Angler-Latein unterstellt...

@deep down: der sog. Überschuss beginnt da, wo du aus einer Population Tiere entnehmen kannst, ohne dass es unter Berücksichtigung sämtlicher anderer populationsmindernder Parameter (Mortalitätsrate aufgrund von Prädatoren, Krankheiten, Umwelteinflüssen etc.) zu einer signifikanten Minderung des Potenzials zur Reproduktion kommt. Wie weit du nun den (kalkulierten) Überschuss prozentual abschöpfen möchtest, z.b. 90% oder nur 10% das wäre dann die - hegerische - nicht "philosophische" Frage. So was bestimmt man in einem Hegeplan, der selbstverständlich je nach Gewässer- und Fischart  mehr oder minder genau veranschlagt bzw. umgesetzt werden kann. Von Überfischung jedenfalls würde man sprechen wenn du mehr als den Überschuss entnimmst, und die Population dadurch dauerhaft schrumpft bzw. letztendlich zusammenbricht...

Viele Grüße an Alle, jetzt sind wir ja mittlerweile durchaus ein Stück weit vom Nabu-Teich,  abgekommen  - dafür aber durchaus näher an Gewässerbewirtschaftung und "Hege" allgemein rangekommen...

Simon


----------

